# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما هي افضل شركات الفوركس  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## dr.mohammed2005

:A015:     :A006:  
اولا شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا المنتدى و الذي استفدت منة كثيراااا :18:  شكراااا للأداره المنتدى حيث وفروا لنا فرصة الاتقاء بل الاعضاء المتميزين والذين بدرهم سهلوا معرفة التجارة في البورصة هذا المجال الغامض سابقااا و لكن ألا بفضل المنتدى والاعضاء اصبح هذا المجال  واضحا 
و لكن عندي استفسار  ما هي افضل شركات الفوركس وافضل برنامج تداول من حيث المميزاته
و شكرا   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

افضل الشركات حسب رأي شخصي FXSol  
جوف رأي باقي الاعضاء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

fxsol

----------


## dr.mohammed2005

شكراااا أخوتي

----------


## hussain4x

لا تفكر بغير fxsol

----------


## zeidsaidiali

ما هو رايكم في fxt swiss

----------


## أبوسليمان

FXT Swiss ميزات شركة    ضمان جميع أموال العملاء المودعة   فرق سعر نقطة واحدة لجميع الأزواج الرئيسية   فرق سعر 2-4 نقاط لجميع باقي الأزواج   ضمان تنفيذ الأوامر في جميع أحاول السوق   الرافعة المالية 400:1   الحد الأدنى لفتح حساب 500 دولار   المتاجرة بدون عمولات و بدون فوائد   إمكانية فتح صفقات متقابلة على نفس العملة   توصيات مجانية   أفضل برنامج تداول مع أسرع تنفيذ للأوامر    بضغطة واحدة تحصل على السعر الذي تريده    فروق أسعار ثابتهEUR/USD1 نقطةGBP/USD1 نقطة USD/CHF1 نقطة USD/JPY1 نقطة AUD/USD1 نقطة USD/CAD1 نقطة NZD/USD1 نقطة EUR/GBP2 نقطتين EUR/JPY2 نقطتين EUR/CHF2 نقطتين GBP/JPY4 نقاط AUD/JPY3 نقاط CHF/JPY3 نقاط GBP/CHF3 نقاط EUR/AUD4 نقاط EUR/CAD4 نقاط     فرق سعر ثابت نقطة واحدة لجميع الأزواج الرئيسية  :   EUR/USD, GBP/USD, USD/CHF, USD/JPY, AUD/USD, USD/CAD, NZD/USD  فرق سعر ثابت 2-4 نقاط  لجميع باقي الأزواج  :   EUR/GBP, EUR/JPY, EUR/CHF, GBP/JPY, AUD/JPY, CHF/JPY, GBP/CHF, EUR/AUD, EUR/CAD  فرق سعر ثابت في جميع أحوال السوق , حتى في حال تحركات السوق السريعة من أفضل الشركات السويسرية أتمنى أفتح حساب معهم :Hands:

----------


## ymenessy

وماذا عت ألتريد ؟؟

----------


## mercury_man

> FXT Swiss ميزات شركة     ضمان جميع أموال العملاء المودعة   فرق سعر نقطة واحدة لجميع الأزواج الرئيسية   فرق سعر 2-4 نقاط لجميع باقي الأزواج   ضمان تنفيذ الأوامر في جميع أحاول السوق   الرافعة المالية 400:1   الحد الأدنى لفتح حساب 500 دولار   المتاجرة بدون عمولات و بدون فوائد   إمكانية فتح صفقات متقابلة على نفس العملة   توصيات مجانية   أفضل برنامج تداول مع أسرع تنفيذ للأوامر    بضغطة واحدة تحصل على السعر الذي تريده     فروق أسعار ثابته  EUR/USD1 نقطةGBP/USD1 نقطة USD/CHF1 نقطة USD/JPY1 نقطة AUD/USD1 نقطة USD/CAD1 نقطة NZD/USD1 نقطة EUR/GBP2 نقطتين EUR/JPY2 نقطتين EUR/CHF2 نقطتين GBP/JPY4 نقاط AUD/JPY3 نقاط CHF/JPY3 نقاط GBP/CHF3 نقاط EUR/AUD4 نقاط EUR/CAD4 نقاط     فرق سعر ثابت نقطة واحدة لجميع الأزواج الرئيسية : EUR/USD, GBP/USD, USD/CHF, USD/JPY, AUD/USD, USD/CAD, NZD/USD  فرق سعر ثابت 2-4 نقاط لجميع باقي الأزواج :   EUR/GBP, EUR/JPY, EUR/CHF, GBP/JPY, AUD/JPY, CHF/JPY, GBP/CHF, EUR/AUD, EUR/CAD   فرق سعر ثابت في جميع أحوال السوق , حتى في حال تحركات السوق السريعة  من أفضل الشركات السويسرية أتمنى أفتح حساب معهم

      أخي الكريم ما هي طرق السحب والايداع  وهل هناك احد من الاخوة مشترك معاهم ليبين خبرته معهم  وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبوسليمان

قريباً راح أضيف كل التفاصيل

----------


## أبوسليمان

> أخي الكريم ما هي طرق السحب والايداع  وهل هناك احد من الاخوة مشترك معاهم ليبين خبرته معهم   وبارك الله فيكم

  
هذا رد الشركة لي  :Teeth Smile:    *Dear* ,Thank you for contacting FXTswiss.You can Deposit money by bank wire transfer, and you can make withdrawal anytime by withdrawal form by send it to use at our Fax or Email. http://www.fxtswiss.com/en/forms/FXTS-Withdrawal_Form.pdfIf you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.Kindest Regards,Support DepartmentTelephone:+41 (22) 533 09 50Fax: +41 (22) 533 09 55Email: [email protected]www.FXTSwiss.comالترجمةالاعزاء ، اشكركم على الاتصال fxtswiss. يمكنك ايداع النقود عن طريق التحويل المصرفي بواسطة البرق ، ويمكنك جعل الانسحاب في اي وقت عن طريق سحب الاستماره من خلال ارساله الى استخدامها في اعمالنا او الفاكس او البريد الالكتروني.  http://www.fxtswiss.com/en/forms/fxt...rawal_form.pdf اذا كان لديك اي اسءله ، لا تتردد فى الاتصال بنا. وتعتبر ارحم ، دعم الادارة الهاتف : +41 (22) 533 09 50 فاكس : +41 (22) 533 09 55 البريد الالكتروني : [email protected] Www.fxtswiss.comوشكرا أخوكم : أبوسليمان :Big Grin:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

هل هي مضمونة وتنصحوننا بالبدء مها 
أشكركم على تعاونكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع

----------


## محترف الفوركس

هلا و غلا بك اخوي القلوب المؤمنة  توكل على الله اخوي و أفتح معهم حساب 
انا أتعامل معهم من فترة و جربت السحب و الإيداع وكل شئ تمام و سريع  يميز هذي الشركة عن باقي الشركات السبريد المنخفض و السرعة في تنفيذ الأوامر و قت الأخبار , لانني آحياناً اتاجر و قت الاخبار  تحياتي لك

----------


## shael alashour

اخي العزيز
انا اتعامل مع شركة fxcm
التعامل جيد
السحب لم يتم----------خساره
الغلط مني فانا لم اربخ لاجري السحب
@المشكله مع الشركه السبرد عالي-------كلمتهم علي الشات ردوا علي شوف البنوك التي تتعامل معها كم السبرد --فالسبرد علي الباوند دولار مثلا يصل من 2 الي 15
انا خسران 17000$ من شهرين مع الشركه المشكله لانعرف طريقة التعامل مع البورصه
الصحيح ان الاسبرت مع البنوك صحيح100% ----الشركه لاتعطي اي تشجيع علي الايداع كما لاحظة مع عدة شركات اودع 500$ تحصل علي 50$ مجانان
واعتقد بان الشركه معروفه لدي الموقع وموثوق بها جرب الديموا لهم واسئل الاداره للموقع
وانا حصلت لي مشكله معهم مره وتم تعديلها خلال نفس اليوم ويمكنني اطلاعك عليها اذب حبيت بالمستندات كانة ردة الفعل ايجابيه200% واكثر من المتوقع
انصحك تعامل معها علي الديموا وجرب واعتقد انها جيده حسب تعاملي معها رقم الخساره
الف شكر :Noco:

----------


## الزاهد

> هلا و غلا بك اخوي القلوب المؤمنة   توكل على الله اخوي و أفتح معهم حساب  انا أتعامل معهم من فترة و جربت السحب و الإيداع وكل شئ تمام و سريع  يميز هذي الشركة عن باقي الشركات السبريد المنخفض و السرعة في تنفيذ الأوامر و قت الأخبار , لانني آحياناً اتاجر و قت الاخبار   تحياتي لك

 أخي الكريم  1- مكتوب في موقع الشركة بأن أموال العملاء مضمونه لكن ما هو الدليل لا يوجد تعاقد لدى شركة تأمين أو بنك أخر لضمان الأموال وأنما هو كلام شفوي . 2- كما أنه بأمكان العميل فتح حساب مباشر من خلال الانترنت أو أرسال الاوراق بالفاكس وهذا الأمر يتعارض مع القوانيين السويسرية التي تفرض أرسال الاوراق الاصلية من خلال البريد الممتاز اليدوي. 3- لكن السبريد نقطة واحدة مشجعة لا نعلم هل يسمحون بالتداول بالخطف أم لا لأن كثير من الشركات لديها السبريد نقطة واحدة لكن عندما تبدأ تتداول بالدخول والخروج في عمليات قصيرة مثل نقطتين أو ثلاث تقوم الشركة بايقاف الحساب . وشكرا

----------


## Red Hat

ع فكرة كلمت هذه شركة من زمااان 
مع انها سويسريه ولكن لاتقبل سوريين هكذا قال لي دعم 
مدري صحيح مدري الدعم الفني مريض نفسيا

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> أخي الكريم  1- مكتوب في موقع الشركة بأن أموال العملاء مضمونه لكن ما هو الدليل لا يوجد تعاقد لدى شركة تأمين أو بنك أخر لضمان الأموال وأنما هو كلام شفوي . 2- كما أنه بأمكان العميل فتح حساب مباشر من خلال الانترنت أو أرسال الاوراق بالفاكس وهذا الأمر يتعارض مع القوانيين السويسرية التي تفرض أرسال الاوراق الاصلية من خلال البريد الممتاز اليدوي. 3- لكن السبريد نقطة واحدة مشجعة لا نعلم هل يسمحون بالتداول بالخطف أم لا لأن كثير من الشركات لديها السبريد نقطة واحدة لكن عندما تبدأ تتداول بالدخول والخروج في عمليات قصيرة مثل نقطتين أو ثلاث تقوم الشركة بايقاف الحساب . وشكرا

 مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن ما هو رايكم النهائي بهذه الشركة هل أفتح معها مع العلم انني سافتح حساب يوم غدا إن شاء الله 
والمبلغ بسيط  لذلك لا اود خسارته حيث اود إيداع 500 دولار  و وجدت هذه الشركة ذات الحد الادنى للإيداع 500 دولار ومواصفات متازة ثم انني بحثت عنها هي شركة مرخصة من sftc ثم أن تقيمها من قبل من جربها عالي 
أرجو من جميع من يعلم عنها شيء أن يخبرني  
وأسال الاخ رجا ان يساعدني في تقيم هذه الشركة   
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء    
                                                                  أخوكم القلوب المؤمنة

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

شباب السلام عليكم 
كمان في شركة تسمى Fx clearing
يبدو إنها شركة رائعة 
ميتا تريدر 4
رافعة حتى 500
حد ادنى غير محدود للإيداع
تقيمها من قبل الاعضاء جيد هل احد جربها 
أريد فتح الحساب وأخلص أنا كثير متردد 
طبتم

----------


## الزاهد

> مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن ما هو رايكم النهائي بهذه الشركة هل أفتح معها مع العلم انني سافتح حساب يوم غدا إن شاء الله 
> والمبلغ بسيط لذلك لا اود خسارته حيث اود إيداع 500 دولار و وجدت هذه الشركة ذات الحد الادنى للإيداع 500 دولار ومواصفات متازة ثم انني بحثت عنها هي شركة مرخصة من sftc ثم أن تقيمها من قبل من جربها عالي 
> أرجو من جميع من يعلم عنها شيء أن يخبرني  
> وأسال الاخ رجا ان يساعدني في تقيم هذه الشركة   
> وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء  
> أخوكم القلوب المؤمنة

 أخي الكريم  - أذا كان هدفك التسجيل بهذه الشركة من أجل السبريد الثابت بنقطة واحدة فيجب أن تسألهم أولا هل يسمحون بطريقة الخطف أو ما يسمى ( scalping ) ومن ثم يمكنك أخذ القرار المناسب . - في رأي أن الذي يصمد في هذا السوق الشرس هو صاحب الاستراتيجية والتخطيط المحكم القوي وهذا النوع من التجار لا يهمه السبريد أذا كان من 1-5 نقاط ، أما أن كان عديم الخبرة ويرغب أن يخطف نقطة أو نقطتين ويغلق العملية فسرعان ما يصفر رصيدة عاجلا أم أجلا حتى لو كان السبريد صفر .  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## محترف الفوركس

بالنسبة لشركة السويسرية FXTSwiss  
أعرف اشخاص سوريين فاتحين حسابات مع الشركة , و ايضاُ كلمت الشركة على الشات و قالوا لي يفتحون حسابات لليبيين و السوريين  
من واقع تجربتي في هاتين الشركتين فعلاُ وجدت فيهم المصداقية و ارتحت معهم FXSOL و FXTSwiss 
و أنصح جميع الأخوان التدرب و التعلم و القراءة قدر الإمكان فهذا السوق فعلاُ شرس و لن يحميك غير التعلم و التدرب 
يارب يوفقكم اخواني جميعاُ

----------


## ahzmie

هل شركه forex yard مضمونه و محترمه لابدأ تجارتي في الفوركس معها و هل برنامجها جيد مع العلم انني لم اتاجر بحساب حقيقي حتي الان............ و الف شكر ليك علي الرد مقدما

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> بالنسبة لشركة السويسرية FXTSwiss  
> أعرف اشخاص سوريين فاتحين حسابات مع الشركة , و ايضاُ كلمت الشركة على الشات و قالوا لي يفتحون حسابات لليبيين و السوريين  
> من واقع تجربتي في هاتين الشركتين فعلاُ وجدت فيهم المصداقية و ارتحت معهم FXSOL و FXTSwiss 
> و أنصح جميع الأخوان التدرب و التعلم و القراءة قدر الإمكان فهذا السوق فعلاُ شرس و لن يحميك غير التعلم و التدرب 
> يارب يوفقكم اخواني جميعاُ

 مشكور اخوي قد حسمت أمري واودعت مع شركة  FX SOL
ليس للأنها الافضل ولكن إمكانية إختيار الرافعة المالية و حجم العقد لديهم مفيدة جدا للمبتدئين أمثالي واصحاب الحسابات المحدودة 
شكرا لتعاونكم

----------


## ahzmie

> لقد تعاملت مع شركة FXEgypt و كانت خدماتها متميزه فهل هناك أي تعليق على هذه الشركه؟؟؟

 هل شركه fxopen مضمونه و جيده ام لا............

----------


## محترف الفوركس

> لقد تعاملت مع شركة FXEgypt و كانت خدماتها متميزه فهل هناك أي تعليق على هذه الشركه؟؟؟

 للأسف ما عندي معلومات كافية عن هذه الشركة و لكن الأخوان الي مجربينها اكيد ما راح يقصرون في الرد إذا عندهم اي معلومات

----------


## تجربه

> هذا رد الشركة لي      *Dear* ,   Thank you for contacting FXTswiss.   You can Deposit money by bank wire transfer, and you can make withdrawal anytime by withdrawal form by send it to use at our Fax or Email.   http://www.fxtswiss.com/en/forms/FXTS-Withdrawal_Form.pdf   If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.   Kindest Regards,   Support Department   Telephone:+41 (22) 533 09 50   Fax: +41 (22) 533 09 55   Email: [email protected]   www.FXTSwiss.com   الترجمة   الاعزاء ،    اشكركم على الاتصال fxtswiss.    يمكنك ايداع النقود عن طريق التحويل المصرفي بواسطة البرق ، ويمكنك جعل الانسحاب في اي وقت عن طريق سحب الاستماره من خلال ارساله الى استخدامها في اعمالنا او الفاكس او البريد الالكتروني.    http://www.fxtswiss.com/en/forms/fxt...rawal_form.pdf    اذا كان لديك اي اسءله ، لا تتردد فى الاتصال بنا.    وتعتبر ارحم ،    دعم الادارة   
> الهاتف : +41 (22) 533 09 50   
> فاكس : +41 (22) 533 09 55   
> البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]    Www.fxtswiss.com    وشكرا   أخوكم : أبوسليمان

 ابو سليمان هل الشركه مسجله رسمي ام من الشركات اصحاب غسيل الاموال
اذا الشركه مهي مسجله رسمي فما انصحك بها حتي ولو كان الأغرئات كثيره

----------


## تجربه

> افضل الشركات حسب رأي شخصي FXSol  
> جوف رأي باقي الاعضاء

 السؤال في شركه fxsol هل التداول مع السوق ام ان التداول داخلي 
اذا كان التداول داخلي فهذا لايجوز في الشرع

----------


## MaXeY

شركة اف اكس اوبن دول مش لاقى كلمة اقولها الصراحة .......... عصابة  سؤال:حد فيكم خد فلوس من الشركة دى؟ - FXOpen forex forum - forex review - trading methods FXOPEN SCAM SCUM Fxopen Is a SCAM, Be Aware! 
وليا اصحاب كتييييييييييير اتنصب عليهم   

> هل شركه fxopen مضمونه و جيده ام لا............

----------


## MaXeY

ياريت ياجماعة تقرا الموضع دة  :No3:  الشركة دى بتحسب للعملاء الخسارة فقط ولا ت&#158

----------


## مكتوب

:015:  

> هذا رد الشركة لي      *Dear* ,       Thank you for contacting FXTswiss.   You can Deposit money by bank wire transfer, and you can make withdrawal anytime by withdrawal form by send it to use at our Fax or Email.   http://www.fxtswiss.com/en/forms/FXTS-Withdrawal_Form.pdf   If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.   Kindest Regards,   Support Department   Telephone:+41 (22) 533 09 50   Fax: +41 (22) 533 09 55   Email: [email protected]   www.FXTSwiss.com   الترجمة   الاعزاء ،    اشكركم على الاتصال fxtswiss.    يمكنك ايداع النقود عن طريق التحويل المصرفي بواسطة البرق ، ويمكنك جعل الانسحاب في اي وقت عن طريق سحب الاستماره من خلال ارساله الى استخدامها في اعمالنا او الفاكس او البريد الالكتروني.    http://www.fxtswiss.com/en/forms/fxt...rawal_form.pdf    اذا كان لديك اي اسءله ، لا تتردد فى الاتصال بنا.    وتعتبر ارحم ،    دعم الادارة   
> الهاتف : +41 (22) 533 09 50   
> فاكس : +41 (22) 533 09 55   
> البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]    Www.fxtswiss.com    وشكرا   أخوكم : أبوسليمان

  
مشكور يابوسليمان 
سؤال بخصوص برنامج الشركة  هل الاسبريت يركب على برنامجهم

----------


## Invisable Angel

> FXT Swiss ميزات شركة      ضمان جميع أموال العملاء المودعة  فرق سعر نقطة واحدة لجميع الأزواج الرئيسية  فرق سعر 2-4 نقاط لجميع باقي الأزواج  ضمان تنفيذ الأوامر في جميع أحاول السوق  الرافعة المالية 400:1  الحد الأدنى لفتح حساب 500 دولار  المتاجرة بدون عمولات و بدون فوائد  إمكانية فتح صفقات متقابلة على نفس العملة  توصيات مجانية  أفضل برنامج تداول مع أسرع تنفيذ للأوامر   بضغطة واحدة تحصل على السعر الذي تريده  فروق أسعار ثابته  EUR/USD1 نقطةGBP/USD1 نقطة USD/CHF1 نقطة USD/JPY1 نقطة AUD/USD1 نقطة USD/CAD1 نقطة NZD/USD1 نقطة EUR/GBP2 نقطتين EUR/JPY2 نقطتين EUR/CHF2 نقطتين GBP/JPY4 نقاط AUD/JPY3 نقاط CHF/JPY3 نقاط GBP/CHF3 نقاط EUR/AUD4 نقاط EUR/CAD4 نقاط  فرق سعر ثابت نقطة واحدة لجميع الأزواج الرئيسية : EUR/USD, GBP/USD, USD/CHF, USD/JPY, AUD/USD, USD/CAD, NZD/USD  فرق سعر ثابت 2-4 نقاط لجميع باقي الأزواج :  EUR/GBP, EUR/JPY, EUR/CHF, GBP/JPY, AUD/JPY, CHF/JPY, GBP/CHF, EUR/AUD, EUR/CAD  فرق سعر ثابت في جميع أحوال السوق , حتى في حال تحركات السوق السريعة  من أفضل الشركات السويسرية أتمنى أفتح حساب معهم

    السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...  أنا مع شركة fxsol و هى ممتازة و بها مواصفات كثيرة جيدة جدا خاصة لأصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة ( رافعة 400:1 و بها حسابات ستاندارد و مينى و كمان مايكرو و لفتح حساب الحد الأدنى250$ ) و بالنسبة لشركة FXT Swiss أنا كنت هأفتح معاهم حساب و لكنى تراجعت بسبب تحذير أحد الأعضاء منها و من لديه ما يفيد صدقهم فلقدم ما عنده ( أوراق رسمية )  و السلام ختام  أختكم Invisable Angel

----------


## عمرو حسين

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...  أنا مع شركة fxsol و هى ممتازة و بها مواصفات كثيرة جيدة جدا خاصة لأصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة ( رافعة 400:1 و بها حسابات ستاندارد و مينى و كمان مايكرو و لفتح حساب الحد الأدنى250$ ) و بالنسبة لشركة FXT Swiss أنا كنت هأفتح معاهم حساب و لكنى تراجعت بسبب تحذير أحد الأعضاء منها و من لديه ما يفيد صدقهم فلقدم ما عنده ( أوراق رسمية )   و السلام ختام  أختكم Invisable Angel

   
يا اخت ياريت تنتبهي ل اعمالك المنزلية افضل من اللعب على المسلمين

----------


## طلال السميري

> يا اخت ياريت تنتبهي ل اعمالك المنزلية افضل من اللعب على المسلمين

 السيد عمرو حسين 
أرى فيك الحرص الشديد على نصح الإخوة وتوضيح الشركات المرخصة لهم
ولكن أرجو أن لا يكون حماسك زائدا بحيث يجعلك تقول كلمات لا نرضاها على أحد. 
أرجو ألتزام الاحترام
كما أنني أظن بأنه تم تنبيهكم قبل ذلك 
شكرا

----------


## omar123

> السيد عمرو حسين 
> أرى فيك الحرص الشديد على نصح الإخوة وتوضيح الشركات المرخصة لهم
> ولكن أرجو أن لا يكون حماسك زائدا بحيث يجعلك تقول كلمات لا نرضاها على أحد. 
> أرجو ألتزام الاحترام
> كما أنني أظن بأنه تم تنبيهكم قبل ذلك 
> شكرا

 نرجو من الأخ طلال أو أى مشرف فى المنتدى إفادتنا عن إمكانية تحويل الأرباح من شركة FXCM  وخصوصاً إذا كانت أرباح
عالية , وهل يماطلون و شكراً للإدرة

----------


## طلال السميري

> نرجو من الأخ طلال أو أى مشرف فى المنتدى إفادتنا عن إمكانية تحويل الأرباح من شركة FXCM وخصوصاً إذا كانت أرباح
> عالية , وهل يماطلون و شكراً للإدرة

 لم يواجه اي أحد من عملائنا أي مشكلة عند طلبه سحب الأموال من الشركة ولا تقلق لن يكون هناك أي مماطلة بإذن الله تعالى.  شكرا

----------


## omar123

> لم يواجه اي أحد من عملائنا أي مشكلة عند طلبه سحب الأموال من الشركة ولا تقلق لن يكون هناك أي مماطلة بإذن الله تعالى.   شكرا

 شكراً لمدير الموقع الأستاذ طلال على هذا التوضيح

----------


## emrie

وماذا عن الماركتيفا؟

----------


## Abu_Ali

شركة FXCM من الشركات الجيدة و المحترمة جداُ 
يارب يوفقك

----------


## Abu_Ali

الماركتيفا قام بتجربتها احد الاصدقاء و كان كثير يتذمر من خدماتهم و معاملتهم و حتى لما حاول يسحب امواله ماطلوا معاه بشكل غريب جداُ . 
لذلك انصحك ان تبقى مع الشركات المعروفة و المجربة

----------


## al rosi

والله انكم سببتوا لي مشكلة في اختيار الشركة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السباعي

اود الاستفسار على شركة هنيب البريطانيه وفتحت حساب اليوم معم 15الف دولار مارايكم فيها شباب 
العمل عن طريق بروكر بالديلنج روم ويقولون النت موش كويس

----------


## el6ayeb

> اود الاستفسار على شركة هنيب البريطانيه وفتحت حساب اليوم معم 15الف دولار مارايكم فيها شباب 
> العمل عن طريق بروكر بالديلنج روم ويقولون النت موش كويس

 السبريد عالي جدا و كثير ما يتلاعبون فيه .... برنامجهم من أبطا البرامج في التنفيذ التي تعاملت معها و يضيع عليك الكثير الكثير ... لا أنصح بالتعامل مع هذه الشركة ...  بشكل  عام لا أنصح  بالتعامل  مع أي شركة يديرها  عرب و ان كانت أجنبية .. للأسف شوهوا صورتنا ... إلا اذا كنت تعرف هؤلاء الأشخاص شخصيا منذ فترة طويلة ... و غيرها لا تتعامل نهائيا ..

----------


## jarrah

السلام عليكم    يا اخوان من عنده معلومات عن هذه الشركه emoneypower .     وشكرا

----------


## hosni

انا اتعامل مع شركة اوريون وهي رائعة و مع شركة ابكس و مع المجموعة التجارية .... و الشهادة لله شركات روعة.

----------


## الطيب الصالح

السلام عليكم ,,
نرجو الافادة بخصوص شركة فوركس يارد
اعرف بانهم موجودين في السوق منذ فترة قريبة
ولم اسمع ان احد تعامل معهم 
فهل يوجد احد من الاخوة عنده معلومات عن هذه الشركة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر..

----------


## hassan45

شركة فوركس يارد ممتازة و يمكنك الحصول على توصيات مجانية اذا فتحت حساب عبر 
ibforex . net
forex.  forumup. com

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

من اجمل شركات في تجارة المال  :Shades:  :Cash:  طھط¯ط§ظˆظ„ ظپظٹ ط³ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط¹ط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط±ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظ…ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¹ظ‡ - CMS Forex

----------


## ولد الامارات

السللللام عليكم؟شوووو رايكم في شركة اسبيس فيجن وهي شركة سويسريه وعندهم مكتب في دبي؟ابا حد يقووولي اي معلومه عنها ويفيدنا فيها؟حد سمع فيها ولا؟؟؟

----------


## بو هلا

ACM بلا منازع

----------


## قدوري محمد

بنك دوتشي افض شركة فوركس لانو بنك عملاق احتياطاتو تفوق ترليون دولار يعن مش حتخاف ولو ربحت ملايين

----------


## قدوري محمد

:Asvc: افضل بدل كلمة افض

----------


## السديري

شباب هل يوجد فاكسول عربي؟؟؟؟
اما فاكسم جربت التجريبي يوجد عربي اما حساب الحقيقي هل يوجد عربي؟؟

----------


## F60

انا تعاملت مع عدة شركات خلال تجربتي وهي 4 سنوات وهذه الشركات هي
 1-Apex
2-Crown forex
3- Sky Forex
4- Orion
5- Euronet
6- lite forex
7- Standerd Fx
8- IFC Market
وبالنسبة لي من واقع تجربة ( ايداع وسحب وسرعة تنفيذ عمليات واوامر , هذا بالاضافة للدعم والخدمات المقدمة , بالإضافة للسبريد المنخفض ) هي افضلهم على الاطلاق شركة IFC Market   
والآن ابحث عن شركة تتمتع بالمواصفات التالية
1- عقود مايكرو ( 1000 وحدة )
2- التعامل بالعقود المستقبلية
3- الافضل وليس شرط  ان يكون التعامل باللميتا تريدر
4- مصداقية عالية وتنفيذ سريع للعقود 
اتمنى من لديه خلفية عن احدى هذه الشركات ان يضعها وله مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## alshaweesh

مشكورين يا اخوان
بس عندي سؤال ما هو الفرق بين فتح حساب مباشرة عن طريق الانترنت
وفتح حساب عن طريق مكتب وسيط
علما باني اتعامل مع اوريون بروكر

----------


## moh123

يا اخوان ممكن تعطونا رأيكم في شركة ACM

----------


## mohammed alhag

السلام عليكم اخواني قررت افتح حساب حقيقي  وناوي على شركة
fxtswiss
فما رأيكم أرجو سرعة الرد واتمنى من الاخ سمير صيام المساعدة 
وهل السبريد لهذه الشركة ثابته ام تتغير حسب الاخبار وهل تضم حسابات اسلاميه دون عموله وفوائد  
وتحياتي لجميع الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى الجميل.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخواني قررت افتح حساب حقيقي  وناوي على شركة
> fxtswiss
> فما رأيكم أرجو سرعة الرد واتمنى من الاخ سمير صيام المساعدة 
> وهل السبريد لهذه الشركة ثابته ام تتغير حسب الاخبار وهل تضم حسابات اسلاميه دون عموله وفوائد  
> وتحياتي لجميع الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى الجميل.

 وعليكم السلام
اخى انا لم اتعامل معها فمن تعامل معها يقدر يفيدك اكتر منى

----------


## mohammed alhag

اشكر واقدر لك ردك تحياتي لك واتمنى من الاعضاء ممن تعامل معها ان يرد علي باسرع وقت واكون شاكرا
 واحمد وحسني واي اسم المهم افيدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا  
تحياتي مره أخرى لسمير صيام

----------


## م. تيمور

انا سمعت ممن اثق بهم ان افضل شركتين هما fxsol & fxcm
والله يوفقنا واياكم

----------


## game over

> شركة فوركس يارد ممتازة و يمكنك الحصول على توصيات مجانية اذا فتحت حساب عبر 
> ibforex . net
> forex. forumup. com

   
انا عندي حساب بفوركس يارد
اقدر استفيد من توصياتهم؟

----------


## msaber2

لكن السبريد بتاع fxsol في معظم الاوقات عالي جدا ياجماعه ...انا كمان محتار جدا ومش عارف ابدأ مع اي شركة ...ارجو من الجميع ان يفيدونا بتجاربهم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mohammed alhag

بعدين شركة fxsol بتحكي انه ما في حساب اسلامي بدون فوائد للمقيمين في الاردن

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعدين شركة fxsol بتحكي انه ما في حساب اسلامي بدون فوائد للمقيمين في الاردن

 طبعا فى حسابات بدون فوائد لو انت مشترك عن طريق المتداول العربى

----------


## mohammed alhag

طيب هل شركة         cmsforex نصابه ام هي وضمونه ومجربه   
خصوصا ان السبريد عندها ثابت وغير متغير في أوقات الاخبار    
فما رأيكم بهذه الشركه؟

----------


## مبتدئ 1

شباب هل فيه احد يعرف اي شي عن شركة startforex

----------


## mhd123

افضل شركه لا تخر في سحب الاموال

----------


## mo3az4islam

ايها الاخوة والاخوات 
انا بحثت كثيرا قبل ان اكتب عن سؤالي لعل سؤالي قد يكون اجيب عليه من قبل لكن تأكدت ان هذا السؤال لا اجابة له حتى الآن
انا كل تركيزي على المعادن الثمينة وتحديدا الذهب
وده اللي عايز اركز عليه
من سنة كده بحثت عن الشركات اللي فيها تداول للذهب فلم اجد بسهولة الا شركة اسمها ACM وده موقعها العربي:  http://ar.ac-markets.com/
انا فتحت فيها حساب ديمو والحقيقة كان مسئول الدعم الفني على اتصال دائم معايا للاجابة على اي استفسار او حل اي مشكلة 
وخلى حساب الديمو يستمر معايا اكثر من 4 شهور لأني طلبت منه ذلك حتى اطمئن قبل ان ادخل في السوق بشكل حقيقي
البرنامج بتاعهم مش ميتاتريدر بس بصراحة احسن واريح من الميتا تريدر في التحليل والمتابعة لكن ابطأ منه في الاتصال والدخول على السيرفر اول ما تفتح (بس جايز يكون ده في الديمو بس)
السبريد بالنسبة للذهب 60 نقطة 
أقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب 5000$
لا يمكن ان اعمل عمليات متقابلة (لكنه قالي ان الميزة دي موجودة للحسابات فوق ال 50 الف دولار) 
أنا حتى الآن مستريح ليهم لكن انا ابحث عن اهل الشورى حتى استشيرهم قبل ان افعل ذلك
يعني اولا هل حد عنده فكرة او تجربة مع الشركة دي؟ (غالبا لا ) 
طيب على اي اساس اقيم اذا كانت الشركة جيدة ام لا ؟ يعني اخذ بالي من ايه بالضبط؟
طيب هل حد جرب شركة اخرى فيها امكانية تداول للذهب كانت شركة موثوق منها؟
لماذا ولا واحدة من الشركات اللي بيدعمها منتدى المتداول العربي فيها تداول للذهب؟ 
أرجو ان تفيدوني ولا تبخلوا على بمشورتكم قبل ما الفاس تقع في الراس
وما نتحرمش منكم

----------


## نبيل هنداوي

اان من سوريا هل من الممكن ان  اتداول مع هذه الشركة ارجو منكم النصح وشكرا

----------


## fnammas

اوكى بس سويسرى مش كثير قوية ومافي عندهم NFA

----------


## suheirs

اخواني ما هي افضل شركة ممكن فتح حساب مصغر للمبتديء مثل 100 او 200 دولار فقط

----------


## مـحـمـد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يسعد مسائكم جميعا  
اتمنى من اهل الخبره ان يفيدوني ويوجهوني  
لشركة وساطة في السعودية تتعامل مع الميتاتريدر 4 فقط  
وتوفر ازواج العملات الـ 12  
حيث لا تتأخر هذه الشركة علي عندما اطلبهم تحويل مبلغ معين لي من محفظتي 
فأنا جاد وجاهز للتداول لكن الشركة الوسيطه هي العقبه التي تتعثرني الان 
فلم اعرف الى اين اتجه ومع من ابدأ .. لان هناك مجموعة من الاصدقاء 
حين طلبو استرداد اموالهم من شركات وسيطه لم ينفذو لهم ذلك للاسف  
وقد مر على بعضهم اكثر من سنه  
-----------  
اتمنى منكم افادتي وسوف تجدون الدعوه النابعة من القلب

----------


## السبيعي

> بنك دوتشي افضل شركة فوركس لانو بنك عملاق احتياطاتو تفوق ترليون دولار يعن مش حتخاف ولو ربحت ملايين

 تعني انك لو ربحت ملايين مع FXCM سوف تخاف ؟؟؟  :016: 
وبالمناسبة سمعت ان بنك دوتشي سوف يفتح له فرع في السعودية وهذا سوف يعزز شعبيته عندنا

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

أفضل شرطة و تحت ضماني هي شركة Interbank

----------


## صاحب المليون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
نهني الجميع بالعيد ولو انها متاخره    
بس اتمنا ان تكون ايامنا اعياد   
انا اخ لكم جديد ومع كل اسف لا اعلم عن الفوركس اي شي بل كنت اسمع به ولا اعلم ماهو الا ان وصلت لهذا الموقع الذي اشبع تساؤلاتي عن الفوريكس   
ومررت على العديد من الشركات لكي اتعرف   
ولكن مع كل اسف وجدت صعوبه في استخدام قوائمها    
عدا هذه الشركه BFOREX  بدت لي سهله التعامل مع مثلي جديد في الشغله طبعا كله ذا تجريبي   
فارجو منكم تزويدي ببعض المعلومات عنها   
من حيث الشرعيه ( هل تعاملها اسلامي ام لا )     
ومن حيث التعامل والمصداقية 
وباقي الامور الي انتم بها اخبر  
وكيف ومتى ابدا في تعاملي الحقيقي   
كما اطمح منكم مشكورين افادتي عن الشركه الافضل في حال كانت BFOREX غير مثاليه بتعاملها     
اشكركم جميعا وارجو ان اكون وفقت في طرح الموضوع بالقسم المخصص  
لاني اجزم باني وصلت للموقع المتخصص بوجود نوابغ لن يالو جهد في بذل النصيحه للكل      
محبكم صاحب المليون ان شاء الله بدعمكم وخبراتكم

----------


## gamedgedan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جربت كتير على الديمو يا أساتذه فى 6-7 شركات
و مش لاقى شركه ما حدش أشتكى منها علشان أبدأ معها 
هل أى شركه مشتركه فى NFA تبقى مضمونه ؟
كيف أعرف أن من يشكر فى شركه لا يعمل مروجا لها ؟ 
أقترح عمل جدول للشركات كل الأعضاء يدخلوا يصوتوا فيه بحيث تشكل نسبة المروجين قدر ضئيل و يفيد الأعضاء.
أيه رأيكم ؟

----------


## goharnono

ياريت الاخوة الي جربوا الشركات دي يفيدونا في الاتي: *هل هذه الشركات تدعم الاكسبيرتات ؟ *هل تدعم العمل باستراتيجية السكالبنج (Scalping) *هل تدعم المعاملات الاسلامية؟ *هل تأخذ عمولات على التحويل و كم؟ *هل الشركة مسجلة في NFA *لو الشركة مسجلة ياريت رقم ID الشركة *هل تدعم الميني اكونت و المايكرو اكونت و كم الرافعة لكل منهم *هل تأخذ عمولات على الصفقات ؟ ام فقط السبريد؟ *كم الهامش المستخدم على كل لوت و في كل نوع من انواع الحسابات *هناك شركات تخصم مبالغ عند فتح الحساب اول مرة و هناك شركات تعطي مبالغ عند فتح الحساب ماهو وضع كل شركة *هل تقدم خدمة دعم فني عربي؟ تقارير عربي؟ *بعض الشركات تحتاج لدفع مبالغ شهرية لاستخدام برنامج التداول الخاص بيها ما هو وضع الشركة؟ *ما هي ازواج العملات التي تعمل بها؟ و هل تعمل في المعادن الثمينة ام لا؟    اسف على الاطالة لكني اجدها اسئلة مهمة قبل البدأ مع أي شركة  :016:

----------


## صاحب المليون

ياليت ياشباب حد ينورنا بالتفصيل عن كل الشركات الموثوق فيها

----------


## wal11eed

شو رايكم في شركة 2bforex
ارجوا الافادة

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيكم بشركة all trade

----------


## isamov

يا جماعه ارى ان الانتربنك لا يوجد وصف لهم فهل تنصحون بها حيث ان مميزاتها تناسب راس المال القليل بحساب المايكرو  والمايكرو لوت غير ان لغتهم انجليزية فقط

----------


## مارجن كوول

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
يا جماعة الخير fxcm بتقدم حساب اسلامي خالي من الفوائد الربويه و في المقابل بتاخد منك 3 دولارات عقوبة على كل عقد تفتحه يعني لو فتحت عشرة عقود باليوم في الشهر 200 عقد ضرب 3 يعني 600 دولار كان المفروض تكسبهم و كمان السبريد بتاعهم عالي و متغير من لحظه لاخرى 
طيب هقولك انا فتحت عقدين واحد ريل مع fxcm  و التاني ديمو مع كراون فوركس عقد الكراون فوركس ربح و قفل و فتحت غيره بسرعه لان الفرصه كانت متاحه و هو كمان ربح و قفل و العقد باشا بتاع سعادة الـــ fxcm لم يصل لهدف 14 نقطه و انتظرته حتى انقلب الوضع و عمل ستوب لوس 40 نقطه في الحين اللي العقدين اللي مع كراون فوركس ربحوا 28 نقطه 
اديني عقلك
سبب اللي حصل انه كل ما السعر يتحرك حركه قويه يرفعوا السبريد 
المكسب معاهم شبه مستحيل هو مش كفايه عليهم الـ 3 دولارات اللي بيهفوهم
و ده عقاب اللي يمشي بنظام اسلامي مع fxcm
هذه مأساتي مع fxcm خسارتي وصلت 8000 دولار و الله يعوض علينا

----------


## جمال بسيس

[quote=bazzawy;875904]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
يا جماعة الخير fxcm بتقدم حساب اسلامي خالي من الفوائد الربويه و في المقابل بتاخد منك 3 دولارات عقوبة على كل عقد تفتحه يعني لو فتحت عشرة عقود باليوم في الشهر 200 عقد ضرب 3 يعني 600 دولار كان المفروض تكسبهم و كمان السبريد بتاعهم عالي و متغير من لحظه لاخرى 
طيب هقولك انا فتحت عقدين واحد ريل مع fxcm و التاني ديمو مع كراون فوركس عقد الكراون فوركس ربح و قفل و فتحت غيره بسرعه لان الفرصه كانت متاحه و هو كمان ربح و قفل و العقد باشا بتاع سعادة الـــ fxcm لم يصل لهدف 14 نقطه و انتظرته حتى انقلب الوضع و عمل ستوب لوس 40 نقطه في الحين اللي العقدين اللي مع كراون فوركس ربحوا 28 نقطه 
اديني عقلك
سبب اللي حصل انه كل ما السعر يتحرك حركه قويه يرفعوا السبريد 
المكسب معاهم شبه مستحيل هو مش كفايه عليهم الـ 3 دولارات اللي بيهفوهم
و ده عقاب اللي يمشي بنظام اسلامي مع fxcm
هذه مأساتي مع fxcm خسارتي وصلت 8000 دولار و الله يعوض علينا[/qu 
 كلامك صحيح اخي العزيز هم بفتحوا حسابات اسلامية بدون فوائد ولكن ياخذوا 3 دولار عمولة على كل عقد... يعني عملية ضحك على الذقون الفوائد الملغاة تاخذ كعمولة على فتح العقود واتخيل كم عقد رح تفتح بالشهر الواحد  :Yikes3:   ضيف عليهم السبريد ... يعني انت اقل صفقة رح تفتحها بتكون خسران من 10 الى 30 دولار حسب الزوج يعني حتى تعوض خسراتك يلزمك اقل حاجة 15 نقطة على الازواج ذات السبريد القليل ...هذا للاسف الذي منعني من فتح حساب عندهم وهذه هي اكبر سيئة عندهم.. هم شكرة جيدة وممتازة مقارنة بالشركات الاخرى ولكن عيبها الوحيد العملوة على فتح العقود.
بالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

[quote=ابو انس;877846] 

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> يا جماعة الخير fxcm بتقدم حساب اسلامي خالي من الفوائد الربويه و في المقابل بتاخد منك 3 دولارات عقوبة على كل عقد تفتحه يعني لو فتحت عشرة عقود باليوم في الشهر 200 عقد ضرب 3 يعني 600 دولار كان المفروض تكسبهم و كمان السبريد بتاعهم عالي و متغير من لحظه لاخرى 
> طيب هقولك انا فتحت عقدين واحد ريل مع fxcm و التاني ديمو مع كراون فوركس عقد الكراون فوركس ربح و قفل و فتحت غيره بسرعه لان الفرصه كانت متاحه و هو كمان ربح و قفل و العقد باشا بتاع سعادة الـــ fxcm لم يصل لهدف 14 نقطه و انتظرته حتى انقلب الوضع و عمل ستوب لوس 40 نقطه في الحين اللي العقدين اللي مع كراون فوركس ربحوا 28 نقطه 
> اديني عقلك
> سبب اللي حصل انه كل ما السعر يتحرك حركه قويه يرفعوا السبريد 
> المكسب معاهم شبه مستحيل هو مش كفايه عليهم الـ 3 دولارات اللي بيهفوهم
> و ده عقاب اللي يمشي بنظام اسلامي مع fxcm
> هذه مأساتي مع fxcm خسارتي وصلت 8000 دولار و الله يعوض علينا[/qu 
>  كلامك صحيح اخي العزيز هم بفتحوا حسابات اسلامية بدون فوائد ولكن ياخذوا 3 دولار عمولة على كل عقد... يعني عملية ضحك على الذقون الفوائد الملغاة تاخذ كعمولة على فتح العقود واتخيل كم عقد رح تفتح بالشهر الواحد   ضيف عليهم السبريد ... يعني انت اقل صفقة رح تفتحها بتكون خسران من 10 الى 30 دولار حسب الزوج يعني حتى تعوض خسراتك يلزمك اقل حاجة 15 نقطة على الازواج ذات السبريد القليل ...هذا للاسف الذي منعني من فتح حساب عندهم وهذه هي اكبر سيئة عندهم.. هم شكرة جيدة وممتازة مقارنة بالشركات الاخرى ولكن عيبها الوحيد العملوة على فتح العقود.
> بالتوفيق

 للتوضيح العمولة المخصومة فى حالة الحساب المينى 1 دولار = 1 نقطة
فى حالة الحساب العادى 3 دولار = 0.3 نقطة 
يعنى مافيش انه يلزمك 15 نقطة للازواج ذات الاسبيرد القليل لتبدا ان تكسب

----------


## مارجن كوول

يا أهل الخير دلونا على شركة كويسه تكون غير fxcm لانهم حلاقين و غير fxsol لانهم ما بيستخدموا الميتا تريدر على حد علمي ........... و غير الكراون فوركس لان الكل بيشتم فيها ........................ يبقى الواحد يروح فين بس دلوني
عاوز شركة تستخدم التالي (  طبعا تعامل اسلامي بدون فوائد ربويه )
1- نو ديلنج ديسك
2- الهيدج
3- سكلابينج
4- تعمل على الميتا تريدر
5- ما تاحد عمولات على العقود
6- سريعة بالدفع اللي لسه ما شممتوش لغاية دلوقت
7- اهم حاجه سبريد معقول و فروق ثابته مش زي ابو النطاط يخلونا بس نشم ريحة الدولار شم
ارجو ممن لديه فكره ان يفيدنا بها و الاجر و الثواب عند الله
اخوكم المخنوق bazzawy

----------


## طيب

مرحباً
ارى ان معظم المواضيع تاخذ جانب الدعايه للشركة 
انا مثلاً لا يهمني الرافعه ولا السبريد حيث ان هذه الأشياء تعوض بطرق اخرى وكثيره
ما يهمني وهذا في إعتقادي:
التراخيص وأرقامها
العمل وقت الأخبار وفي أطرابات السوق العنيف وسرعة السحب لا الإداع وليس العموله المقطوعه من البنوك
وبنظري هذا متوفر بشركات قليله و وندسورز بروكرز واحده من هذه الشركات

----------


## cobra100

هل شركة fxclub جيدة

----------


## ehab_e

> هل شركة fxclub جيدة

 لا نصيحه من اخوك

----------


## الامبراطورة الصغيرة

> للتوضيح العمولة المخصومة فى حالة الحساب المينى 1 دولار = 1 نقطة
> فى حالة الحساب العادى 3 دولار = 0.3 نقطة 
> يعنى مافيش انه يلزمك 15 نقطة للازواج ذات الاسبيرد القليل لتبدا ان تكسب

 انا مع هذه المداخلة 100%  
********************** 
انا لدي حساب حقيقي في شركة fxcm   وكان مبلغ الايداع 1000 $  خصم البنك المرسل 24 $ دولار والبنك المستقبل 27 $ والباقي 949 $ هم الي بدأت فيهم تجارتي وهذا من اول شهر 7 / 2008 والحمد لله الان رصيدي  13800$ تقريبا  تعاملهم جيد  مباشرة بردوا على استفسارتي وبتصلوا فيه بمجرد الطلب اتصال  
 بصراحة لم اقم بسحب الى حد الان  ولم اجرب التعامل مع شركة اخرى  
برنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة سلس وسهل ولكن فيه عيب واحد وهو انه بعلق احيانا وخاصة وقت الاخبار والضعط
ولدى الشركة قسم خاص بالتوصيات والتحليل الفنية  
ولحد الان لم تواجهني مشكلة ذات اهمية تذكر معهم

----------


## aladel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أخواني الاعزاء كنت ابحث عن شركة فيها المواصفات التي يبحث عنها كل واحد منا ولم أجد شركة تضمن كل المواصفات.
كنت اريد الاستفسار عن شركة GCI هل من احد تعامل معها أو يعرف عنها معلومات تفيد, وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## life2009

ما هي افضل الشركات التي يمكن ان اتعامل معها بفتح حساب اسلامي 250-300$ وفي اوكرانيا وان تكون شركه ممتازه ومدعومه

----------


## المناضل11

السلام عليكم يا أخوان لو سمحتو أريد مساعدتكم في موضوع إني فتحت حساب حقيقي مباشرة مع  شركة fxsol  وفتحت بنفسي مو عن طريق موقع التداول العربي الحين أريد أعمل تخويل لهذا الموقع يعني كأني فتحت عن طريق موقع التداول العربي وكله هذا علشان استفيد من الخدمات اللي يقدمها الموقع لي الزبائن فأيش أعمل ؟وهل شركة fxsol  أفضل شركات الوساطه وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا أخوان لو سمحتو أريد مساعدتكم في موضوع إني فتحت حساب حقيقي مباشرة مع  شركة fxsol  وفتحت بنفسي مو عن طريق موقع التداول العربي الحين أريد أعمل تخويل لهذا الموقع يعني كأني فتحت عن طريق موقع التداول العربي وكله هذا علشان استفيد من الخدمات اللي يقدمها الموقع لي الزبائن فأيش أعمل ؟وهل شركة fxsol  أفضل شركات الوساطه وجزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك مراسلة ادارة الموقع على  [email protected]

----------


## مكابر

السلام عليكم
هل جرب احدكم شركةgomarketsaus  الاستراليه ؟  GO Markets...First choice for trading - Home 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ال صبحان

ممكن اعرف رايكم في شركة I FOREX
لاني فاتح حساب معاهم واذا في امكانية شركات حلوة

----------


## mustafa83

بدي استشارتكم شباب
الموضوع بخصوص انشاء حساب مايكرو بشركة FXCM و تحويل ما في حسابي المصغر الى حساب المايكرو 
هل استطيع ؟
و عن قيمة النقطة بحساب المايكرو.هل استطيع جعلها 10 سنت ؟
و السلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بدي استشارتكم شباب
> الموضوع بخصوص انشاء حساب مايكرو بشركة FXCM و تحويل ما في حسابي المصغر الى حساب المايكرو 
> هل استطيع ؟
> و عن قيمة النقطة بحساب المايكرو.هل استطيع جعلها 10 سنت ؟
> و السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم تستطيع ذلك لكن الحسابات الميكرو بافكسم غير اسلامية

----------


## mustafa83

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  نعم تستطيع ذلك لكن الحسابات الميكرو بافكسم غير اسلامية

 ما مشكلة اخي...لأنني لا أقوم بتبييت العقود لليوم الثاني...و شكرا للمعلومة حتىألتزم باغلاق العقود دوما...
لكن كيف اقوم بتحويل هذا المبلغ المتبقي لدي لدى الحساب الصغير لأفتح به حساب ميكرو افكسم؟
و هل النقطة هناك تساوي 10 سنت و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما مشكلة اخي...لأنني لا أقوم بتبييت العقود لليوم الثاني...و شكرا للمعلومة حتىألتزم باغلاق العقود دوما...
> لكن كيف اقوم بتحويل هذا المبلغ المتبقي لدي لدى الحساب الصغير لأفتح به حساب ميكرو افكسم؟
> و هل النقطة هناك تساوي 10 سنت و شكرا

 اخى الكريم فتح حساب غير اسلامى حرام شرعا حتى لو تقيدت بعدم تبييت العقود 
الافضل تحول لافكسول وفيها حسابات ميكرو اسلامية

----------


## mustafa83

> اخى الكريم فتح حساب غير اسلامى حرام شرعا حتى لو تقيدت بعدم تبييت العقود  الافضل تحول لافكسول وفيها حسابات ميكرو اسلامية

 و هل استطيع ان اقوم بتحويل المبلغ المتبقي في حسابي المصغر اف اكس سي ام لشركة فكسول بغرض فتح حساب مايكرو؟
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> و هل استطيع ان اقوم بتحويل المبلغ المتبقي في حسابي المصغر اف اكس سي ام لشركة فكسول بغرض فتح حساب مايكرو؟
> و شكرا

 طبعا سيعامل كحساب جديد يبدا من 250 دولار

----------


## ahmed2009

السلام عليكم  
أريد شركة بحد أدنى 10 دولار وتعمل بالميتاتريد 
وشكراً

----------


## السبيعي

> اخى الكريم فتح حساب غير اسلامى حرام شرعا حتى لو تقيدت بعدم تبييت العقود  الافضل تحول لافكسول وفيها حسابات ميكرو اسلامية

  
ماالدليل على أني لو قبلت  بأخذ قرض  ربوي ثم لم أخذه 
 أني أصبحت أثما ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماالدليل على أني لو قبلت  بأخذ قرض  ربوي ثم لم أخذه 
>  أني أصبحت أثما ؟

 يمكنك عمل بحث فى موقع الشبكة الاسلامية او الرجوع الى اى كتاب من كتب الفقه الى مفسدات عقود البيع
على فكرة الموضوع لايخص الربا فقط لكن اى شئ محرم ايضا

----------


## mustafa83

السلام عليكم اخ سمير قررت ان افتح حساب مايكرو مع فكسول اسلامي عن طريق المتداول العربي و حينما اردت تعبئة الاستمارة كان هنالك خياران فقط عادي و مصغر و انا اريد حساب مايكرو؟؟ و ما هي طرق تمويل الحساب المايكرو و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير قررت ان افتح حساب مايكرو مع فكسول اسلامي عن طريق المتداول العربي و حينما اردت تعبئة الاستمارة كان هنالك خياران فقط عادي و مصغر و انا اريد حساب مايكرو؟؟ و ما هي طرق تمويل الحساب المايكرو و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
خليه مصغر عادى وبعد فتح الحساب والدخول على البرنامج يمكنك التغيير الى ميكرو من داخل البرنامج ان شاء الله
والتمويل عن طريق التحويل البنكى

----------


## mustafa83

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  خليه مصغر عادى وبعد فتح الحساب والدخول على البرنامج يمكنك التغيير الى ميكرو من داخل البرنامج ان شاء الله والتمويل عن طريق التحويل البنكى

 و ماذا عن طريق التحويل الpaypal لانها الارخص بالنسبة لي
سؤال اخر:
عندي مبلغ 47 يورو بحساب مصغر اف اكس سي ام عن طريق الوسيط http://*****************.com/
و اريد تحويل هذا المبلغ الى الحساب المايكرو الذي سأفتحه مع المتداول فكسول
هل يمكنني و كيف؟
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> و ماذا عن طريق التحويل الpaypal لانها الارخص بالنسبة لي
> سؤال اخر:
> عندي مبلغ 47 يورو بحساب مصغر اف اكس سي ام عن طريق الوسيط 
> و اريد تحويل هذا المبلغ الى الحساب المايكرو الذي سأفتحه مع المتداول فكسول
> هل يمكنني و كيف؟
> و شكرا

 افكسول بتقبل التحويل من paypal  
يمكنك بعد فتح الحساب فى افكسول تحويل المبلغ اليها من حسابك فى افكسم ان شاء الله

----------


## mustafa83

> افكسول بتقبل التحويل من paypal   يمكنك بعد فتح الحساب فى افكسول تحويل المبلغ اليها من حسابك فى افكسم ان شاء الله

 لأني مقيم بألمانيا حاليا و جنسيتي ألمانية 
الشباب بمركز الدعم أخبروني بانه مش ممكن فتح حساب عن طريق المتداول العربي :Cry Smile: 
أرجو المساعدة و ايصال شكواي الى رئيس الشركة عله يجد لي مخرجا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لأني مقيم بألمانيا حاليا و جنسيتي ألمانية 
> الشباب بمركز الدعم أخبروني بانه مش ممكن فتح حساب عن طريق المتداول العربي
> أرجو المساعدة و ايصال شكواي الى رئيس الشركة عله يجد لي مخرجا

 عموما فى الدعم الفنى خبرة اكتر بمثل هذه الامور اكتر منى وان شاء الله يمكنك التواصل معهم وافادتك فى ذلك

----------


## mustafa83

يبدو ان الامر مستحيل أرجو منكم النصيحة هل اقوم بفتح حساب اسلامي فكسول بشكل مباشر مع الشركة ام مع وسيط اخر و هل هنالك وسيط اخر جدير بالثقة غير شركة المتداول العربي و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يبدو ان الامر مستحيل أرجو منكم النصيحة هل اقوم بفتح حساب اسلامي فكسول بشكل مباشر مع الشركة ام مع وسيط اخر و هل هنالك وسيط اخر جدير بالثقة غير شركة المتداول العربي و شكرا

 طيب سؤال 
الا تملك اوراق فى بلدك الاصلية تسجل بها

----------


## mustafa83

> طيب سؤال   الا تملك اوراق فى بلدك الاصلية تسجل بها

 طبعا عندي جنسية أردنية
جواز سفر ساري المفعول و بطاقة الهوية الشخصية و عليها عنوان السكن
و لكن الاخوة بالدعم اخبروني بأنه ينبغي ان تاتي الاموال من ألاردن و ليس  من المانيا
و انا اريد ان اقوم بالتحويل عن طريق ال paypal
بتقديرك ما هو أفضل
ان افتح الحساب بشكل مباشر مع الشركة  فكسول ام عن طريق شركة وساطة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا عندي جنسية أردنية
> جواز سفر ساري المفعول و بطاقة الهوية الشخصية و عليها عنوان السكن
> و لكن الاخوة بالدعم اخبروني بأنه ينبغي ان تاتي الاموال من ألاردن و ليس  من المانيا
> و انا اريد ان اقوم بالتحويل عن طريق ال paypal
> بتقديرك ما هو أفضل
> ان افتح الحساب بشكل مباشر مع الشركة  فكسول ام عن طريق شركة وساطة اخرى

 رايى الشخصى ان تحول من الاردن فى اقرب زيارة لها 
ولو لك حساب فى بنك اردنى يمكنك عمل طلب التحويل منه وانت فى مكانك لكن الكيفية هتكون ازاى لا اعلم
بالنسبة للاشتراك مباشرة شخصيا لا اؤيده

----------


## starstock

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
يا شباب أنا الآن أجرب على الديمو لشركة AFB الكويتية. عندي سؤالين أرجو الإفادة جزاكم الله خيراً. 
1) ما رأيكم بالشركة، هل من أحد تعامل معها؟  
2) هل هناك اختلاف بين التداول على الديمو عن الحساب الحقيقي.. (سرعة التنفيذ، الأسعار...أمور فنية)؟ فأنا الآن نتيجتي في الديمو لا بأس بها، ولكنني أخشى أن يكون هذا مختلف عن التجربة الحقيقية.
كل الشكر مسبقاً لكل من يتفضل بمساعدتي
والسلام عليكم جميعاً

----------


## starstock

هل من مساعدة جزالكم الله خيراً؟ لم يجبني أحد :Emoticon1:

----------


## المتداول هناك

السلام عليكم    شكرا على هذا الموضوع وارغب في السؤال عن شركة interbank  لأن موقعهم وخدماتهم توحي بأنها شركة قوية ولكن المثل يقول " اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب "   فأرجوا ممن جرب هذه الشركة أو لديه معلومات أكيدة عنها أن يفيدنا.   تنبيه هام للجميع:  نصيحة أخ .. ابتعدوا نهائيا عن الشركات الآتية:  *easy-forex* * avafx* *forex yard* * iforex* * crown-forex* * etoro* *finexo* *forexwebtrader* * forex. com* * forexlite*   انار الله دروبنا ودروبكم لما فيه الخير و الصلاح والتوفيق.   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aksa85

> السلام عليكم   شكرا على هذا الموضوع وارغب في السؤال عن شركة interbank لأن موقعهم وخدماتهم توحي بأنها شركة قوية ولكن المثل يقول " اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب "  فأرجوا ممن جرب هذه الشركة أو لديه معلومات أكيدة عنها أن يفيدنا.  تنبيه هام للجميع:  نصيحة أخ .. ابتعدوا نهائيا عن الشركات الآتية: *easy-forex* *avafx* *forex yard* *iforex* *crown-forex* *etoro* *finexo* *forexwebtrader* *forex. com* *forexlite*  انار الله دروبنا ودروبكم لما فيه الخير و الصلاح والتوفيق.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

   لماذا يا اخي ؟؟؟

----------


## منال مندور

ارجو منكم ان تعطونى النصيحة فى اختيار الشركة التى تتناسب مع امكانياتى 
انا فى مصر 
وعايزة ابدأ ب 500 دولار ( دول اللى اقدر اجازف بيهم )
عايزة شركة محترمة والناس مجربها من زمان 
وميكونش السبريد فيها عالى 
ومتتاخرش عليا فى تحويل الفلوس 
ولو هتكملو جميلكم اشرحو لى ازاى انضم للشركة وافتح حساب فيها هل عن طريق البنك ولا ايه ؟
وجزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررر

----------


## mohammad.22

> ارجو منكم ان تعطونى النصيحة فى اختيار الشركة التى تتناسب مع امكانياتى 
> انا فى مصر 
> وعايزة ابدأ ب 500 دولار ( دول اللى اقدر اجازف بيهم )
> عايزة شركة محترمة والناس مجربها من زمان 
> وميكونش السبريد فيها عالى 
> ومتتاخرش عليا فى تحويل الفلوس 
> ولو هتكملو جميلكم اشرحو لى ازاى انضم للشركة وافتح حساب فيها هل عن طريق البنك ولا ايه ؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررر

 والله يا اختي انا جربت fxcm و fxsol 
هم تقريبا مناسبات للحسابات الصغيرة وبالاخص fxsol وبتقدري تتادولي فيها حتى لو وصل الرصيد الى 2 $ فقط لانها في تحكم بالحسابات من حيث حجم العقد والرفعة المالية  
بالنسبة للسبريد بالاغلب بيكون 3 نقاط  
بخصوص اللتحويل الفلوس ما بكون في تاخير عادة لما اطلب سحب 3-4 ايام بكون الملبغ في حسابي طبعا مخصوم منه 40 $ مصاريف ادارية  
بالنسبة لفتح حساب في الشركة  
سجلي بالشركة عن طريق الضغط على  تسجيل في حساب حقيقي  الموجود على الصفحة الرئيسية للشركة المختارة 
وبعد الانتهاء ارسلي الاوراق المطلوبة على ايميل الشركة صورة من الاوراق مسحوبة على سكانر 
وبعد استلامهم لارواق رح يتم ارسال ايميل في معلومات الحساب متل رقم حسابك المؤقت  
بعدها عليك ارسال الاموال عن طريق الحوالة البنكية وضروري تكتبي رقم الحساب المؤقت الي حصلتي عليه بعد علملية التسجيل في الشركة على الحوالة  
ارسلي صورة من الحوالة على الايمل الشركة لتأكيد التحويل  
وبعد 3-4 ايام رح توصلك رسالة من الشركة تفيد بان تم استلام الحوالة و في الرسالة اسم المسختدم وكلمة السر  
وان شاء الله موفقة

----------


## منال مندور

الف الف شكرررررررررررررر يا اخ محمد 
انهاردة حملت البرنامج ده fxsol 
وهبدا فيه ديمو من انهاردة باذن الرحمن 
فهل هما بيعاملو مع السى اى بى ؟؟؟؟ او السوسيتيه جينرال ؟
لان دول البنكين اللى فاتحة فيهم حساب  وبنك مصر 
معلش اخ محمد فى سؤال كمان سمعت ان اللى بيقفل الصفقة بربح اربع نقاط او اقل بيخسر فلوسو 
فهل ده صحيح ؟

----------


## mohammad.22

اي بنك مو مشكلة  
هلاء انتي لما بدك بعملي حوالة من اي بنك مو مشكلة المهم في الحوالة تكتبي بيانات البنك المستفيد الي بتتعامل معاه الشركة و السوفيت كود الخاص فيه وكل هالمعلومات بتلاقيها في موقع الشركة   
مثلا
 شركة fxcm بتتعامل مع بنك bank of america
وشركة fx sol بتتعامل مع بنك JP morgan chase bank  
اما البنك المرسل وهو البنك يلي فيه حسابك مش مهم اي بنك   اللى بيقفل الصفقة بربح اربع نقاط او اقل بيخسر فلوسو  
حتى تربحي من الصفقة  يجب اقل شيء تغطية السبريد 
مثلا السيريد 3 نقاط 
مجرد فتح الصفقة = خسارة 3 نقاط 
الربح 1 نقطة = خسارة 2
الربح 2 نقطة = خسارة 1
الربح 3 نقاط =  صفر لا ربح ولا خسارة  
 الربح 4 نقاط = ربح نقطة 
الربح 5 ناط = ربح 2 نقطة  
وهكذا

----------


## منال مندور

اه فهمت كل خيرك معلش كنت فاكراك مصرى وعارف التعامل بيتم ازاى من مصر 
بس والله كلك زووووووووووق ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك من اوسع الابواب 
واذا سمحت لو مفيش مشكلة ممكن ترسلى ايميلك على الخاص 
انا معرفش اى حد شغال فى الموضوع ده يفيدنى على الياهو 
كل اللى اعرفهم شغالين بورصة وجزاك الله كل خير اخ محمد

----------


## nasserathra

الاخوه الاكارم
برنامج التداول تبع  شركة   fxsol  برنامج معقد مش فاهم منه اي اشي 
بعدين لا يوجد به رسم بياني  
هل لنا بشرح البرنامج 
وكون شاكر جدا جدا 
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوه الاكارم
> برنامج التداول تبع  شركة   fxsol  برنامج معقد مش فاهم منه اي اشي 
> بعدين لا يوجد به رسم بياني  
> هل لنا بشرح البرنامج 
> وكون شاكر جدا جدا 
> تقبلو تحياتي

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
واهلا بك فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة لبرنامج افكسول ان اعتبرته معقد فاستخدمه فقط فى وضع اوردراتك كما يفعل اغلبنا
وهو له برنامج خاص بالشارت هذا لينك تحميله   http://switch.atdmt.com/action/gdifx...loadButton08_9   بالنسبة لشرح البرنامج https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html  وده شرح برنامج الشرات الخاص به https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36695.html

----------


## nasserathra

كل الشكر الاخ المحترم   سمير صيام
جوزيت عنا كل خير 
وشكرا لك على المساعده  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لماذا يا اخي ؟؟؟

   *انها مجرد نصيحة أخي ولك حرية ان تأخذ بها او تتركها*   وفقنا الله شجميعا لما يحب

----------


## be_happy

اخ ناجي شركة fxsol  شركة محترمة انا بعرف ناس 
هون في الاردن جربوها ومدحو فيها 
بس اكيد لما لاقو شركات اخرى فيها ميتا تريدر اكيد رايحين يغيرو لانو الميتا تريدر 
ابتعني قوة الشركة واعتقد انو الجميع بشتغل على ميتا تريدر 
حتى اللي بعملو على سليوشن بشوفو برنامج عليه تشارت عشان يشتغلو عليه 
فليش ما انريح راسنا ونشوف شركة فيها الميتا تريدر 
لكن اذا ما كان عندك مشكلة وبزبط معك انك تخلي البرنامج بس للشراء والبيع مش غلط

----------


## ناجي فوركس

> اخ ناجي شركة fxsol  شركة محترمة انا بعرف ناس 
> هون في الاردن جربوها ومدحو فيها 
> بس اكيد لما لاقو شركات اخرى فيها ميتا تريدر اكيد رايحين يغيرو لانو الميتا تريدر 
> ابتعني قوة الشركة واعتقد انو الجميع بشتغل على ميتا تريدر 
> حتى اللي بعملو على سليوشن بشوفو برنامج عليه تشارت عشان يشتغلو عليه 
> فليش ما انريح راسنا ونشوف شركة فيها الميتا تريدر 
> لكن اذا ما كان عندك مشكلة وبزبط معك انك تخلي البرنامج بس للشراء والبيع مش غلط

 ممكن يكون كلامك مظبوط بس برنامجهم معقد و غير عملي.

----------


## islam4ever

هل شركة التريد كويسة يا جماعة هي شركة كبيرة بس في حد جربها

----------


## اربعيني

أحببت أن أشارك بما أعرف:
1- ابتعد عن الشركات العربية أو التي أصحابها عرب (للأسف الالتزام ضعيف لديهم).، وكذلك الشركات القبرصية معظمها اسرائلية ولا تضمن فيها سحب ارباحك.
2- شركة FX-Sol محترمة وممتازة ولكن ليس لديها ميتا تريدر
3- أفضل شركة في نظري هي شركة FXDD الأمريكية والسحب والايداع ممتاز ، التنفيذ أكثر من ممتاز ، عيبها السبريد متغير ولكن بعد عطلة الاعياد واستقرار الاسواق ستعود إلى سبريد أقل. 
تحياتي

----------


## ناجي فوركس

> أحببت أن أشارك بما أعرف:
> 1- ابتعد عن الشركات العربية أو التي أصحابها عرب (للأسف الالتزام ضعيف لديهم).، وكذلك الشركات القبرصية معظمها اسرائلية ولا تضمن فيها سحب ارباحك.
> 2- شركة FX-Sol محترمة وممتازة ولكن ليس لديها ميتا تريدر
> 3- أفضل شركة في نظري هي شركة FXDD الأمريكية والسحب والايداع ممتاز ، التنفيذ أكثر من ممتاز ، عيبها السبريد متغير ولكن بعد عطلة الاعياد واستقرار الاسواق ستعود إلى سبريد أقل. 
> تحياتي

 مش كل الشركات العربية ضعيفة ولا كل الشركات الموجودة في قبرص اسرائيلية.

----------


## be_happy

يا اخوان انا بصراحة مش فاهم عن موضوع الشراكات الاسرائيلية الي ابتحكو عنها 
امريكا هي اسرائيل يعني صفت نفسها كل اشي اسرائيلي الله لا يوفقهم داخلين في كل اشي 
ابتعرفو وما ابنعرفو .. يا اخوان 70% من الشركات الموجودة مضمونة لكن بتصفي مجرد راحة 
نفسية مع شركة معينة فقط لا غير ... 
يعني مثلا الشركتين في المنتدى موثوقات و100% ممتازات لكن عيبهم الميتا تريدر 
انا الشركة اللي انا فيها جربتها 5 اشهر ولغاية الآن ما صار معي ولا مشكلة وحدة 
وصديق الي جرب اف اكس سليوشن وما صار معو مشاكل برضو

----------


## ناجي فوركس

> يا اخوان انا بصراحة مش فاهم عن موضوع الشراكات الاسرائيلية الي ابتحكو عنها 
> امريكا هي اسرائيل يعني صفت نفسها كل اشي اسرائيلي الله لا يوفقهم داخلين في كل اشي 
> ابتعرفو وما ابنعرفو .. يا اخوان 70% من الشركات الموجودة مضمونة لكن بتصفي مجرد راحة 
> نفسية مع شركة معينة فقط لا غير ... 
> يعني مثلا الشركتين في المنتدى موثوقات و100% ممتازات لكن عيبهم الميتا تريدر 
> انا الشركة اللي انا فيها جربتها 5 اشهر ولغاية الآن ما صار معي ولا مشكلة وحدة 
> وصديق الي جرب اف اكس سليوشن وما صار معو مشاكل برضو

 انا معك. بس المهم اننا ننتبه لان في شركات معروفة علنا انها اسرائيلية مثل EASY FOREX

----------


## islam4ever

هل شركة التريد كويسة يا جماعة هي شركة كبيرة بس في حد جربها

----------


## yqarain

إخوانا انتبهوا من موضوع وجود التداول الداخلي في الشركة أو الديلنج دسك لأنه يقلب الموضوع إلى الحرمة الشرعية ..
أيضا انتبهوا من الشركات الغير مسجلة تسجيل رسمي في الهيئات العالمية ..
أنا اعتقد أن الشركات صاحبة المصداقية والشرعية قليلة جدا .. والله اعلم

----------


## اربعيني

> إخوانا انتبهوا من موضوع وجود التداول الداخلي في الشركة أو الديلنج دسك لأنه يقلب الموضوع إلى الحرمة الشرعية ..
> أيضا انتبهوا من الشركات الغير مسجلة تسجيل رسمي في الهيئات العالمية ..
> أنا اعتقد أن الشركات صاحبة المصداقية والشرعية قليلة جدا .. والله اعلم

 أخي الكريم ممكن توضح كيف ممكن يصير الديلنج ديسك حرام شرعا ؟ 
لك خالص تقديري

----------


## ستوب بروفيت

السلام عليكم ,,,   شباب من يدلني وله الدعاء في شركة وساطه جيده توفر اضافه للعملات النفط والاسهم الامريكيه وتفتح حسابات 500دولار اكون له شاكر وله الدعاء انشالله

----------


## adell4000

> السلام عليكم ,,,   شباب من يدلني وله الدعاء في شركة وساطه جيده توفر اضافه للعملات النفط والاسهم الامريكيه وتفتح حسابات 500دولار اكون له شاكر وله الدعاء انشالله

 ياليت احد يعرف شئ عن الشركة الامريكية واللى لها فرع ببريطانية  واسمها gft لديهم حساب اسلامى عملات وبترول   هل فى احد تعامل معاهم وسمع شئ .....وكنت اتمنى وض الموضوع بصفحة لحاله لكن فوجئت بالحظر منا الى الادارة وشكرا  
يااخوانى بالادراة ليش انا محظور من اضافة موضوع جديد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياليت احد يعرف شئ عن الشركة الامريكية واللى لها فرع ببريطانية  واسمها gft لديهم حساب اسلامى عملات وبترول   هل فى احد تعامل معاهم وسمع شئ .....وكنت اتمنى وض الموضوع بصفحة لحاله لكن فوجئت بالحظر منا الى الادارة وشكرا  
> يااخوانى بالادراة ليش انا محظور من اضافة موضوع جديد

 اخى الكريم
اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب
لا يوجد حظر عليك ولو يوجد حظر عليك لما كنت تستطيع ان تضع الرد ايضا
اخى الكريم نظام المنتدى لفتح موضوع جديد خاص بالعملات يكون فى العام وبعد كده يتم ارشفة الموضوع فى القسم الخاص به مثل شركات الوساطة لكن لا احد يفتح موضوع فى اقسام الارشفة ولكن يفتحه فى العام 
ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك المعلومة

----------


## adell4000

> اخى الكريم  اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب لا يوجد حظر عليك ولو يوجد حظر عليك لما كنت تستطيع ان تضع الرد ايضا اخى الكريم نظام المنتدى لفتح موضوع جديد خاص بالعملات يكون فى العام وبعد كده يتم ارشفة الموضوع فى القسم الخاص به مثل شركات الوساطة لكن لا احد يفتح موضوع فى اقسام الارشفة ولكن يفتحه فى العام  ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك المعلومة

  مشكور اخ سمير وانا اسف 
لكن يبقى السؤال ياليت احد يعرف شئ عن الشركة الامريكية واللى لها فرع ببريطانية واسمها gft لديهم حساب اسلامى عملات وبترول هل فى احد تعامل معاهم وسمع شئ .....

----------


## Z704Z

ماهى اكثر شركة أمنة فى العالم

----------


## ابو ثلاث

السلام عليكم  
حبيت اسأل عن أيكون رويال 
وهذا الرابط لموقع الشركه Forex Trading | Online Forex Trading | Forex Broker | Online FX Trading | Metatrader Broker - Ikon Royal 
ارجوا من يملك معلومات عنها ان يفيدنا

----------


## ليث11

السلام عليكم  
الاخوه الافاضل ماهو رايكم بالاشتراك ب بنك DEUTSCHE BANK

----------


## gabour76

كيف استطيع وضع رائي وتجربني في اي شركه في هذا المنتدي؟

----------


## محمد الفارس

الحقيقة أنا مع شركة سويسرية GFX Group وطريقة تعاملهم مثالية جداً وراقية عندهم الكثير من العملات وتنفيذهم فوري للأوامر المشكلة الوحيدة التي لديهم أنهم لايقبلون حسابات أقل من 2000 دولار

----------


## mohamed 2

اخوني الاعزاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
اتمني لو احد يعطيني معلومات عن شركة فوريكس يارد

----------


## skyworld

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال شنو الميتا ترايد   
2- امس شتركة في شركة I forex  اودعة 400 دولار 
اليوم اكتشفة انهن شركة اسرائلية  شنو العمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ 
يرجي المساعدة 
3 ماهي شركة مناسبة ؟؟

----------


## ستوب لوس

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي سؤال شنو الميتا ترايد   
> 2- امس شتركة في شركة I forex اودعة 400 دولار 
> اليوم اكتشفة انهن شركة اسرائلية شنو العمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ 
> يرجي المساعدة 
> 3 ماهي شركة مناسبة ؟؟

 اسحب فلوسك و روح شركة تانية
انا عندي حساب في شركة ويندسور. 
عندهم برنامج ميتاتريدر و مرخصين من هيئة الاوراق المالية القبرصية و ال FSA

----------


## alassier

> *انها مجرد نصيحة أخي ولك حرية ان تأخذ بها او تتركها*   وفقنا الله شجميعا لما يحب

   السلام عليكم  اخي الغالي يجب عليك ان تنبهنا الى ماتوصلت اليه اما هكذا فلا يجوز الرجاء التحدث بما لاقيته من تلك الشركات التي ذكرتها حتى نأخذ الحيطه و الحذر فأنت هنا تنصح لله وكان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه  سؤال للجميع والرجاء ممن يعرف يقوم بالرد بالنسبه لشركة avafx  و forex yard  ايهما افضل واهم شي هل يماطلون عند طلب تحويل الاموال الى العميل سواً كان السحب عالي او عادي ارجوا الافاده للاهميه القصوى ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## alassier

> سؤال للجميع والرجاء ممن يعرف يقوم بالرد بالنسبه لشركة avafx و forex yard ايهما افضل واهم شي هل يماطلون عند طلب تحويل الاموال الى العميل سواً كان السحب عالي او عادي ارجوا الافاده للاهميه القصوى ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

  ارجوا من الاخوان الكرام الاجابه على سؤالي وخصوصا الاستاذ طلال او الاستاذ سمير صيام مع شكري وتقديري للجميع

----------


## masrawy86

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي سؤال شنو الميتا ترايد   
> 2- امس شتركة في شركة I forex  اودعة 400 دولار 
> اليوم اكتشفة انهن شركة اسرائلية  شنو العمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ 
> يرجي المساعدة 
> 3 ماهي شركة مناسبة ؟؟

 الافضل انك تسحب فلوسك اخى ويمكنك العمل مع الشركه دى جيده ان شاء الله 
حسابات اسلاميه
اسبريد من 3 ل 5 نقاط 
تنفيذ عمليات فورى 
ايداع عن طريق البنوك الالكترونيه لبيرتى ريسيرف ويب مونى ومونى بوكرز والرت باى كما يوجد ايداع بالبنوك التلقيديه   Platform Type: MT4Broker Type: FCMScalping: Yes   
كما يوجد بونص هديه على الايداعات وهو كالتالى
 30 USD – deposit     not less than 100 USD;
   200 USD – deposit not less than 800 USD;
   1000 USD – deposit not less than 5000 USD;
   5000 USD – deposit not less than 50000     USD.  
ويجب رفه صوره الباسبورت بعد عمل الايداع وطلب البونص من الشركه ان شاء الله ويخدل حسابك خلال 48 ل 72 ساعه بامر الله  
ويمكن قراءه المزيد على موقع الشركه Instaforex trading broker  
بالتوفيق لك اخى ان شاء الله

----------


## mohamdsaeed2

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء
الاخ العزيز ا سمير ارجو الافادة لقد احترت جدا في البحث عن شركة ولقد استقر رايي علي واحدة من 2 fxdd or fxcm ارجو ارشادي من كل من تعامل معهم ايهم احسن وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## alassier

سؤال للجميع والرجاء ممن يعرف يقوم بالرد بالنسبه لشركة avafx و forex yard ايهما افضل واهم شي هل يماطلون عند طلب تحويل الاموال الى العميل سواً كان السحب عالي او عادي ارجوا الافاده للاهميه القصوى ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ارجوا من الاخوان الكرام الاجابه على سؤالي وخصوصا الاستاذ طلال او الاستاذ سمير صيام مع شكري وتقديري للجميع[/quote]

----------


## hassan45

الشركتان جيدتان وفيهم مميزات حلوة وبالنسبة للسحب لا يوجد اي مشكلة عن سابق تجربة من الكثير

----------


## mohamdsaeed2

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء
الاخ العزيز ا سمير ارجو الافادة لقد احترت جدا في البحث عن شركة ولقد استقر رايي علي واحدة من 2 fxdd or fxcm ارجو ارشادي من كل من تعامل معهم ايهم احسن وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## julia

الشركة الجيدة هي
من كان لها ترخيص ورخصة ومصداقية
من كانت تحول بدون اي مشاكل
من كان راس مالها كبير وليست صغيرة مبتدئة بل قديمة ومجربة من كثيرين
لا تدخل مع الوايت بيدج او white page
كل الشركات يمكن ان تتلاعب ما دامت غير مراقبة
كل الشركات لن تسمح لك بان تخسرها بطريقة اخطف واجري لانها ستقف لك بالمرصاد
جرب عدة شركات ديمو ولفترات طويلة

----------


## amrabdarhman

يا اخوان ما رأيكم في cms-forex  من جميع الأتجهات أي بشكل عام ....شكرا

----------


## Amer.M

> يا اخوان ما رأيكم في cms-forex  من جميع الأتجهات أي بشكل عام ....شكرا

 السلام عليكم أخي الكريم , هذه الشركة جيدة جدا في الحقيقة , و لكن قبل أن تختار شركة معينة أو بروكر معين ينبغي أن تسأل نفسك بعض الأسئلة :
1) ما هو الهامش الذي أريده في هذه الشركة ؟؟ الإجابة : اختر شركة تقدم لعملائها حرية الاختيار و إمكانية التغيير بين الهامش من 1:1 و حتى 500: 1 و بذلك تكون غير مقيد بهامش معين أو بحد معين.
2) هل الشركة مسجلة رسميا في إحدى الجهات الرسمية ؟ الإجابة : يجب أن تكون الشركة التي تختارها مسجلة و رسميا , و لديها رقم السجل الرسمي لها التابع لجهة التسجيل الرسمية و لا تنسى أن تتحقق بنفسك من صحة البيانات.
3)ما هي أحجام العقود التي تريدأن تتداول بها ؟ الإجابة: اختر شركة تكون بها أحجام قليقلة بدون حد أقصى . مثال : من 0.01 مايكرو لوت حتى 50 أو 100 لوت.
4) هل تريد إمكانية الهدج ؟ الإجابة : الأفضل أن تكون هذه الخدمة متاحة في الشركة حتى و إن كنت لا تنوي استعمالها , فماذا تفعل لو اضطررت لاستخدام الهدج لأي ظرف كان.
5) هل هذه الشركة معروفة على الانترنت و سمعتها جيدة ؟ الإجابة : يفضل أن تسأل من جربوا التعامل مع هذه الشركة أو عندهم خبرة سابقة معها. 
من أراد أن يعرف أو يستفسر عن أي شركة يقدر يراسلني  , حيث أنني لا أريد أن أروج لشركات وساطة معينة بحد عينها . بارك الله لكم و كفاكم بالصحة و الستر.

----------


## زيدو

من جرب السحب من فوركس يارد
ومبالغ كبيرة
انا سحبت 750 دولار وتحولت لي 
مع علمهم الاكيد اني ساقفل الحساب
ولما علمت ان فلوسي تحولت رجعت وحولت لهم 3000 وبدات التداول 
لكن سؤالي هل احد سحب مبالغ كبيرة كارباح ؟

----------


## samosony

انا افضل شركة fxdd فهي لها مصداقية عالية جدا
ولكن الحد الادنى عالي جدا

----------


## محمد العراقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
اعلم انه لا يمكنني الكتابه في هذا الموضوع عن شي شخصي،
ولكني مشترك جديد كما ترون وهذه مشاركتي الاولى، كذلك لا يوجد لي اي خبرة او معرفة في الفوركس، كل ما هنالك اني عندما ادخل مواقع معينة، اجد اعلانات دعائية عن الفوركس، هذا اليوم شاهدت موقع "بي فوركس" قلت لنفسي لماذا لا اسجل فيه؛ اذا كنت سأحقق ارباحا كما يقولون، مع توفر السيولة النقدية لدي، وبمبالغ كبيرة بالدولار؟
فعلا سجلت في الموقع اعلاه، دخلت الشات للتعرف قليلا عن الفوركس بشكل عام وكيفية التعامل مع سوق العملات. دخل لي شخص اسمه (طانيوس نحاس) وكان لبقا في الكلام ومؤدبا، وله خبرة كبيرة واسلوب جيد في التفاوض ((انا لا امتدح احدا لا طانيوس ولا الشركة، انما انقل احداثا جرت معي)) بعد ذلك طلب مني ان يتصل هو بي، واتصل واعطاني معلومات كثيرة. ولكن لكوني اعمل في مجال التدقيق اكثر من 12 سنة، فان اسلوب الشك والحيطة والحذر هو الغالب على المدققين والمحاسبين، كتبت في الكوكل اسم الشركة، وظهرت نتائج كثيرة على موقعكم الموقر هذا، ((المتداول العربي)) وتبين لي ان الشركة اقل ما يقال عنها انها غير موثوقة، ولكن توثقت لدي الرغبة في الاستمرار في مجال التداول وقرأت نصائحكم السديدة وسجلت الان بحساب تجريبي (ديمو) على شركة اف اكس تي سويس. 
الان كل ما اطلبه منكم ان يتكرم علي شخص، ذو رحابة صدر، ومعلومات وفيرة، وخبرة جيدة، ورغبة في النصح لله ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم (وانا من عامة المسلمين)، بان يكون صديقا دائما لي واضيفه على ايميلي الشخصي الذي سوف ارسله له، ليكون معي خطوة بخطوة، وسوف ادعو الله ان يجازيه خيرا، وادفع له اجرا، وفقا لنصائحة ومشورته لي.. 
وشكرا جزيلا 
محمد العراقي

----------


## general

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> اعلم انه لا يمكنني الكتابه في هذا الموضوع عن شي شخصي،
> ولكني مشترك جديد كما ترون وهذه مشاركتي الاولى، كذلك لا يوجد لي اي خبرة او معرفة في الفوركس، كل ما هنالك اني عندما ادخل مواقع معينة، اجد اعلانات دعائية عن الفوركس، هذا اليوم شاهدت موقع "بي فوركس" قلت لنفسي لماذا لا اسجل فيه؛ اذا كنت سأحقق ارباحا كما يقولون، مع توفر السيولة النقدية لدي، وبمبالغ كبيرة بالدولار؟
> فعلا سجلت في الموقع اعلاه، دخلت الشات للتعرف قليلا عن الفوركس بشكل عام وكيفية التعامل مع سوق العملات. دخل لي شخص اسمه (طانيوس نحاس) وكان لبقا في الكلام ومؤدبا، وله خبرة كبيرة واسلوب جيد في التفاوض ((انا لا امتدح احدا لا طانيوس ولا الشركة، انما انقل احداثا جرت معي)) بعد ذلك طلب مني ان يتصل هو بي، واتصل واعطاني معلومات كثيرة. ولكن لكوني اعمل في مجال التدقيق اكثر من 12 سنة، فان اسلوب الشك والحيطة والحذر هو الغالب على المدققين والمحاسبين، كتبت في الكوكل اسم الشركة، وظهرت نتائج كثيرة على موقعكم الموقر هذا، ((المتداول العربي)) وتبين لي ان الشركة اقل ما يقال عنها انها غير موثوقة، ولكن توثقت لدي الرغبة في الاستمرار في مجال التداول وقرأت نصائحكم السديدة وسجلت الان بحساب تجريبي (ديمو) على شركة اف اكس تي سويس. 
> الان كل ما اطلبه منكم ان يتكرم علي شخص، ذو رحابة صدر، ومعلومات وفيرة، وخبرة جيدة، ورغبة في النصح لله ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم (وانا من عامة المسلمين)، بان يكون صديقا دائما لي واضيفه على ايميلي الشخصي الذي سوف ارسله له، ليكون معي خطوة بخطوة، وسوف ادعو الله ان يجازيه خيرا، وادفع له اجرا، وفقا لنصائحة ومشورته لي.. 
> وشكرا جزيلا 
> محمد العراقي

 الله يوفقك ان شاء الله و خليك شوي مع الديمو و عود نفسك على البيع و الشراء و الخسارة و الربح و تابع حركة السوق وقت الاخبار و ان شاء الله الموقع جاهز و راح تستفيد من خبرات الجميع هنا و اي شيء انا جاهز

----------


## alassier

> انا افضل شركة fxdd فهي لها مصداقية عالية جدا
> ولكن الحد الادنى عالي جدا

 السلام عليكم  ياشباب تكفون ضروري جدا  ابغى معلومات عن شركة افا اف اكس   للي تعامل معاهم او يعرف ناس تعاملوا معاهم وخصوصا تحويل الاموال اذا كانت الارباح كبيرة هل يوجد مشاكل ام لا؟؟؟

----------


## altriki511

اللة يعطيك العافية معلومة جيدة

----------


## tohamy5

> السلام عليكم  ياشباب تكفون ضروري جدا  ابغى معلومات عن شركة افا اف اكس   للي تعامل معاهم او يعرف ناس تعاملوا معاهم وخصوصا تحويل الاموال اذا كانت الارباح كبيرة هل يوجد مشاكل ام لا؟؟؟

 AVAFX نصابة نصابة نصابة , والله يا أخى ناصبيين عليا فى 1365 دولار من شهور ومابيردوا عليا وعلقوا حسابى لما طلبت السحب ... أحذر أى شخص من التعامل معهم ... ممكن يحولوا لك مبلغ صغير مرة لكن مش هايحولوا لك أرباحك بعد كده ... يعنى جر رجل وبعديه نصب .. وعلى فكرة هى إسرائيلية ( مع إن دى ماتهمش قوى ) لكن اللى يهم إنهم نصابين . أخيك أحمد تهامى

----------


## fatta

*السلام عليكم 
ارجو ابداء الراى والمشورة فى شكة تدعى wallstreet brokers ولكم خالص الشكر
د عبدالله مجدى*

----------


## a12h34

السلام عليكم ارجو الافاده  لمن لديه اي معلومات عن شركة FX PULP  حيث انها مرخصه من هيئة الاوراق الماليه القبرصية والسيبرايد عندهم يبداء من نقطة واحده
ارجو من اي شخص سبق له التعامل معها افادتنا ولكم جزيل الشكر  :016:  :016:

----------


## neeedooo

هذي أول كتابة لي في المنتدى الحبيب الي استفدت منه الكثير
حبيت انقل تجربتي ليكم مع شركة الإي تورو etoro طبعا الشركة تعطي حوافز اول ما تدخل عندهم خياليه يعني تفع 400 دولار يعطوك 200 دولار مجانا فشيء خيالي بصراحه بس هذي خدعه يعني انت تاخذ الحين 200 دولار مجانا بدون ما هم يستفيدوا لازم يستفيدوا .. متى ؟؟
لما تجي تسحب الفلوس يقولوا لك احنا الرسوم الادارية و احنا نبي اوراق واوراق و ما تخلص معاهم بعد هذا كله لازم يضمنوا ان المبلغ الي مسحوب في مثله في الحساب بالاضافة للتلاعب في المؤشر يعني انا كنت فاتح صفقه لما حسيت نفسي خسران في اكثر من صفقه قلت اجازف حطيت المبلغ على 1:400 و قام يرتفع و كنت فاتح على اكثر من منصه منها الايتورو و الكروان فوركس لما ارتفعت العملة فوق و صارت تحقق ارباح شكلهم ما عجبهم الوضوع ضل المؤشر في الكرون يرتفع و قام الي في الايتورو ينزل للين ما خسرت المبلغ بالكامل اضف لذالك انه تم سحب جميع المبالغ الموجوده في الحساب والسبب هو يبغوا ينهوا حسابي .. بس انا كلمتهم و قلت ليهم انا ما حطيت امر بان الصفقه تاخذ اكثر من الي مخصص ليها قالوا لي لي هذا الكمبيوتر مستحيل يخطا فقلت خلاص حرام اني احط فيها قرش بعد اليوم و السالفه صارت لصاحبي نفس الشيء من نفس الشركة

----------


## سامح الجندي

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## سبع الليل

مساء الخير على الجميع  
وش رأيكم في شركة آيزي فوركس  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ARFOREX

اخواني الاعزاء 
انا دخلت جديد بسوق العملات قبل شهر فقط مع شركة XFOREX والتي خسرت بها حتى الان مايقارب 5000 دولار ولايزالون يصرون على ايداع مبلغ لديهم والتعامل معهم وقد جنيت مسبقا ارباح جيده معهم وكان خلال اقل من شهر فلديهم توصيات رائعه ولكني تفاجأت عندما سحبت 1800 دولار اتصلوا بي مباشرة وحاولوا ان يثنوني عن السحب فقررت عدم السحب واستمريت فخسرت ال 1800 وزيادة 700 دولار اخرى 
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة توجيهي الى المكان او الشركة المناسبة التي ليس فيها نصباو مماطله وهل تلك الشركه اعني XFOREX موثوقه ام فيها شك ارجو الافاده

----------


## سامح الجندي

:Eh S(7):  

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> انا دخلت جديد بسوق العملات قبل شهر فقط مع شركة XFOREX والتي خسرت بها حتى الان مايقارب 5000 دولار ولايزالون يصرون على ايداع مبلغ لديهم والتعامل معهم وقد جنيت مسبقا ارباح جيده معهم وكان خلال اقل من شهر فلديهم توصيات رائعه ولكني تفاجأت عندما سحبت 1800 دولار اتصلوا بي مباشرة وحاولوا ان يثنوني عن السحب فقررت عدم السحب واستمريت فخسرت ال 1800 وزيادة 700 دولار اخرى 
> ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة توجيهي الى المكان او الشركة المناسبة التي ليس فيها نصباو مماطله وهل تلك الشركه اعني XFOREX موثوقه ام فيها شك ارجو الافاده

 -------------------
أخي الحبيب أنصحك أولا بالبعد عن التوصيات نهائي وأعتمد على الله ثم تعلم التحليل وشتغل بنفسك فقط
ثانيا أنصحك بشركة FXSOL أو FXCM
هما شركتان لاريب فيهما إن شاء الله 
وأسألك الدعاء

----------


## سامح الجندي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> اعلم انه لا يمكنني الكتابه في هذا الموضوع عن شي شخصي،
> ولكني مشترك جديد كما ترون وهذه مشاركتي الاولى، كذلك لا يوجد لي اي خبرة او معرفة في الفوركس، كل ما هنالك اني عندما ادخل مواقع معينة، اجد اعلانات دعائية عن الفوركس، هذا اليوم شاهدت موقع "بي فوركس" قلت لنفسي لماذا لا اسجل فيه؛ اذا كنت سأحقق ارباحا كما يقولون، مع توفر السيولة النقدية لدي، وبمبالغ كبيرة بالدولار؟
> فعلا سجلت في الموقع اعلاه، دخلت الشات للتعرف قليلا عن الفوركس بشكل عام وكيفية التعامل مع سوق العملات. دخل لي شخص اسمه (طانيوس نحاس) وكان لبقا في الكلام ومؤدبا، وله خبرة كبيرة واسلوب جيد في التفاوض ((انا لا امتدح احدا لا طانيوس ولا الشركة، انما انقل احداثا جرت معي)) بعد ذلك طلب مني ان يتصل هو بي، واتصل واعطاني معلومات كثيرة. ولكن لكوني اعمل في مجال التدقيق اكثر من 12 سنة، فان اسلوب الشك والحيطة والحذر هو الغالب على المدققين والمحاسبين، كتبت في الكوكل اسم الشركة، وظهرت نتائج كثيرة على موقعكم الموقر هذا، ((المتداول العربي)) وتبين لي ان الشركة اقل ما يقال عنها انها غير موثوقة، ولكن توثقت لدي الرغبة في الاستمرار في مجال التداول وقرأت نصائحكم السديدة وسجلت الان بحساب تجريبي (ديمو) على شركة اف اكس تي سويس. 
> الان كل ما اطلبه منكم ان يتكرم علي شخص، ذو رحابة صدر، ومعلومات وفيرة، وخبرة جيدة، ورغبة في النصح لله ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم (وانا من عامة المسلمين)، بان يكون صديقا دائما لي واضيفه على ايميلي الشخصي الذي سوف ارسله له، ليكون معي خطوة بخطوة، وسوف ادعو الله ان يجازيه خيرا، وادفع له اجرا، وفقا لنصائحة ومشورته لي.. 
> وشكرا جزيلا 
> محمد العراقي

 ------------------------------
تحت أمرك أخي الحبيب في أي شيء   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed_fku

اولا : السلام عليكم
                                             وبعد 
هل شركة crown forex غير مضمونة؟ نرجوا من كل من له سابق خبرة بالتعامل معهم  الافادة فى الموضوع لانى كنت افكر فى فتح حساب معهم  
ثانيا: ماهى افضل شركة يمكن التعمل معها  لفتح حساب 500$ ويكون حساب اسلامى و مضمون ومعاملتهم جيدة  
وفى الختام جزاكم اله خيرا

----------


## مصطفى شاهين

السلام عليكم  عندي استفسار عن شركة ******* هل هي مضمونه أم لا ؟ طبعاً ان مش بقارن بنها وبين شركات كبيره زي fx sol لكن انا عاوز اعرف اذا كان مضونه أو لا .... لإنها نزلت عرض مغري جداً وهو 100% بونص على الايداع خلال هذه الفتره  في انتظار ردودكم وشكراً .....

----------


## اميرالمنتدى

> اولا : السلام عليكم
>                                              وبعد 
> هل شركة crown forex غير مضمونة؟ نرجوا من كل من له سابق خبرة بالتعامل معهم  الافادة فى الموضوع لانى كنت افكر فى فتح حساب معهم  
> ثانيا: ماهى افضل شركة يمكن التعمل معها  لفتح حساب 500$ ويكون حساب اسلامى و مضمون ومعاملتهم جيدة  
> وفى الختام جزاكم اله خيرا

 ================================
اخي الكريم  
اللي بعرفه انه مش راح تلحق تفتح حساب في شركة كراون فوركس لانه الشركة اعلنت افلاسها من تاريخ 19 ايار 2009 .  
انا لي  حساب حقيقي عند هذه الشركة و الحمد لله المبلغ مش كبير هو تصفية حساب 40 دولار فقط 
ابحث عن شركة افضل و ابتعد عن الشركات اللي اصحابها عرب . 
شركة كراون فوركس صاحبها اردني للاسف الشديد و اعتقد انه الموضوع اللي صار مع الشركة نصب في نصب في نصب والله اعلم. 
امير المنتدى

----------


## مصطفى شاهين

السلام عليكم  عندي استفسار عن شركة ******* هل هي مضمونه أم لا ؟ طبعاً ان مش بقارن بنها وبين شركات كبيره زي fx sol لكن انا عاوز اعرف اذا كان مضونه أو لا .... لإنها نزلت عرض مغري جداً وهو 100% بونص على الايداع خلال هذه الفتره  في انتظار ردودكم .....

----------


## weseke

احذروا التعامل مع caya bank 
انا احاول سحب مبلغ من ارباحي و منذ 4 سبتمبر حتي الا دون جدوي
و حينما اتحدث معهم يقولون لقد تم التحويل   فاقول لهم ارسلوا قسيمة التحويل  فيرفضون 
فخدمة العملاء لن تفيدك بشئ    و مدير الحساب لا تاخذ منة الا وعود كاذبة

----------


## weseke

اليوم قد اتصل بي مدير حسابات  اخر من شركة كايا و قال لي انة قد حدث خطأ في التحويل من خلال البنك. 
و قدتم استعادة المبلغ من البنك وجاري تحويله الي من خلال western union 
وذلك عوضا عن الفترة السابقة.
كم اتمني ان يكونوا صادقين هذة المرة
و سوف اوافيكم بالمستجدات اولا باول

----------


## Someone Else

السلام عليكم جميعا 
انا كنت اتعامل مع شركة كروان فوركس وكانت جيدة جيدا لكن مع الاسف الشديد انهارت الشركة وفلست وانتهى الامر وذهب الجمل بما حمل والحمدلله على كل حال..  انقطعت عن التداول لفترة والان اريد فتح حساب مع شركة وضعها المالي مضمون اولا ثانيا حساباتها اسلامية ثالثا السبريد يكون معقول اتمنى من الخبراء والمجربين ان يقدموا لي نصيحة بهذا الخصوص وهم متأكدين لكي لا الدغ من نفس الحجر مرتين وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## MaXeY

Yes me too, i have mada 61,000 USD with caya.com
and they close my account and didn't give me my profit and i didn't get my deposit too    

> احذروا التعامل مع caya bank 
> انا احاول سحب مبلغ من ارباحي و منذ 4 سبتمبر حتي الا دون جدوي
> و حينما اتحدث معهم يقولون لقد تم التحويل   فاقول لهم ارسلوا قسيمة التحويل  فيرفضون 
> فخدمة العملاء لن تفيدك بشئ    و مدير الحساب لا تاخذ منة الا وعود كاذبة

----------


## PARADISEY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيكم العافية على هالمعلومات المفيدة ولكن ياريت لو شخص عندة خبرة واسععه في هالشركات يجمعهم في كتيب او ملف بي دي أف أو وورد او ايا كان هالملف ليتسنى للجميع تجميع هذه المعلومات لسهولة الوصول وشكرا لكم

----------


## فاعل خير

احذرو من شركة بازل فانيشال والله نصبوا عليه في 3000 دولار ومن شهر ما احد يرد عليه

----------


## معانق الظلام

ما رأيكم في شركة caya

----------


## beck777

ماذا عن شركة fxpulp هل لدى احدمعلومات عنها

----------


## saif44250

يا اخوان عندي استفسار عن شركة MIG حد تعامل معاهم وشو رايكم في هذه الشركة

----------


## MaXeY

نصابه  

> ما رأيكم في شركة caya

----------


## متداوله جديده

*لوووووو سمحتوا اناابغى اسأل عن افضل شركة الفوركس واش رايكم 
                                       4xpوالشركة الثانيهforex-age
                                اتمنا ان تساعدوني لاني على وشك فتح حساب حقيقي معهم*

----------


## هيدج

> *لوووووو سمحتوا اناابغى اسأل عن افضل شركة الفوركس واش رايكم 
>                                        4xpوالشركة الثانيهforex-age
>                                 اتمنا ان تساعدوني لاني على وشك فتح حساب حقيقي معهم*

 
خليك مع الشركات المرخصة أحسن

----------


## weseke

TAKE CARE OF CAYA
1-NO LICENSE
2-I TAKED 2 MONTHS TO WITHDRAW MY MONEY
3-BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE GOOD IN FIRST BAD IN LAST

----------


## MaXeY

اسوا خدمة عملاء علا الاطلاق ووقحين ونصابين   

> TAKE CARE OF CAYA
> 1-NO LICENSE
> 2-I TAKED 2 MONTHS TO WITHDRAW MY MONEY
> 3-BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE GOOD IN FIRST BAD IN LAST

----------


## pipsniper

يا جماعة لا تتعامل مع اي شركة تتبع نظام DEALING DESK
اي شركة تفكر بالتعامل معها يجب ان يكون NO DEALING DESK
افضل شركة صراحة من حيث الشفافية هي FXCM ومن قال ان السبريد فيها عالي؟ لايزيد عن 5 في اقل الازواج استخداما
امال فكسول تبقى ايه؟ السبريد فيها في بعض الازواج الاقل استخداما 15 !

----------


## aboode2050

مارايكم في GFC  انا فاتح معهم حساب وابغي اعرف راي الاخوان فيها والسحب  والا يكون ياكد مالك خلف

----------


## eagle2000

> مارايكم في GFC  انا فاتح معهم حساب وابغي اعرف راي الاخوان فيها والسحب  والا يكون ياكد مالك خلف

 اخي الفاضل الشركه اسرائيليه ذكر بعض الاخوه ف المنتدي انها اسرائليه 
وكثيره المشاكل بخصوص برنامج التدوال الخاص بها يحدث به مشاكل كثيره     *السلام  عليكم*  *هذه  الشركة اسرائيلية, و هناك عدة إثباتات على هذا الأمر,* *أولها:* *هذه  الشركة شأنها شأن أغلب شركات الفوركس الإسرائيلية لها دومين اسرائيلي* *http://gfcmarkets.co.il/*  *و على  الرغم من أن هذا الدومين تم توقيفه (Parked) إلا أن هذا لا ينفي أنه تابع  لهذه الشركة.*   *تم حجز  الدومين لهذه الشركة بواسطة مجموعة* 2- Safecap  Investments Ltd  *[IMG]http://www.*******.com/vb/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif[/IMG]تم تصغير هذه  الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  506 * 291.*   *و التي  بمجرد ما تبحث عنها على النت تجد أنها مرتبطة بعدة شركات فوركس اسرائيلية ,  بل هي المستفيد الأول من الحوالات الصادرة لهذه الشركات من المتاجرين  معهم.*  *طبعا أنا  اكتفيت بالبحث في شركة فينيكسيو و التي بدورها تبين أنها اسرائيلية و بما  لا يدعوا للشك , و هذا رابط الإثباتات*   *و هنا تجد  أن المستفيد / المنتفع من حوالة البنك لهذه الشركة هي مجموعة*   *و هذا  رابط الصفحة التي تثبت هذا الأمر* *Finexo  - Wiring Instructions* Safecap  Investments Ltd  *و هذه  صورة تثبت هذا الموضوع لأن اليهود عودونا على مكرهم و تزييف الحقائق*  *[IMG]http://www.*******.com/vb/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif[/IMG]تم تصغير هذه  الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  791 * 357.*   *المحصلة  النهائية للبحث*  *الشركة  اسرائيلية و لا مجال للشك في هذا الأمر*  *أرجو من  الجميع - ممن ينتصر لدينه و أبناء دينه في فلسطين - عدم التعامل مع هذه  الشركة.*  *اللهم إني  قد بلغت*  *اللهم  فاشهد*

----------


## eagle2000

هذه قصه احد الاخوه بخصوص   
GFCmarkets  
اخواني حبيت اتكلم عن هذه الشركة *GFC Markets والتجربة اللتي مريت فيها  مع هذه الشركة*   *مع احترامي لهم شركة في قمت النصبة والاحتيال وعودهم زائفه ...*   *الموضوع اني سجلت لديهم واتصلوا بي وعندما تكلمت معهم بمواضيع كثيره  واستثني منها هذا الوعد بخصوص موضوع انه اذا حصل خطأ من منصة التداول مااذا  تفعلوون قالوا تسترد جميع المبالغ التي خسرتها مهما كانت كبيره او صغيره  عندها ارتحت لهم واودعت لديهم مبلغ بسيط وهو 200 دولار اللي حصل ياجماعه  اني خسرت معظم المبلغ وفي محاوله اخيره للتداول قمت بالشراء ووجدت ان السهم  قد ارتفع وعندها حاولت الدخول الى منصة التداول لم استطع لوجود خطأ حاولت  الدخول الى خدمة العملاء الذي اوهموني بانها 24 ساعه للاسف تتحول الى رسائل  والوقت ليس بالمتأخر وطلبت الاتصال من مدير حسابي لكنه لم يجيب وعندها نزل  السهم لتصبح الخساره وعندها حاولت الدخول فنجحت بالدخول الى منصة التداول  ووقتها قد خسرت المبلغ الموجود وهو بحدود 39 دولار مابقى لي غير 4 دولار في  حسابي*  *وعندما جاء اليوم التالي اتصل بي مدير حسابي عندها سالته اين انت منذو  الامس قال تعلم ان يوم الاحد نحن باجازه ! ... قلت حصل خير لقد ارسلت لك  الخطأ الذي حصل قال سوف نرى ماذا نستطيع ان نفعل ثلاث ايام وبعدها ارسل الى  رساله يقول فيها لم نجد اي خطأ ولا نعلم كم المبلغ الذي خسرت !!!!!! عندها  طلبت الاتصال منه قال افهمها ؟؟؟ يعني معنى القول انك لاتطلبنا شي قلت له  المبلغ بسيط جدا وانتم وعدتموني بان اذا حصل اي خطأ سوف تعوضوني قال لو  وجدنا الخطأ لعوضناك شوفو هذا كلام مدير حساب بشركة ( جي اف سي ماركت* )   
وللعلم اني قد ارسلت لهم الخطأ ... وهذا نص الرساله :  
يااخ لؤي اين الدعم الفني‏ 
انا لم استطع دخول منصة التداول ولا حياة لمن تنادي 
وهذا هو الخطا ؟؟؟؟! !!!!!!!!! 
EXCEPTION
EOSError in TPanel
CODE
MESSAGE
System Error. Code: 2.
The system cannot find the file specified
DETAILS
CALL STACK
fx_loader.exe=>CommonUtils.pas=>RunProgram=>263
fx_loader.exe=>Unit_Fx_Loader.pas=>TForm_Fx_Loader   .Button_OKClick=>563
fx_loader.exe=>fx_loader.dpr=>=>32
WINDOWS VERSION
6.1.7600 
APPLICATION INFO
Fx_Loader 3.25.0.0
RISE TIME
2010-04-06 20:55:04  
مع العلم انه لم يحصل الا بمنصة التداول الخاصة بهم ..  
وفوق هذا كله حتى الان يرسلون التحليلات وكأن شي لم يكن :[IMG]http://www.*******.com/vb/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG] 
بالله عليكم هذه شركة محترمه تستحق من الواحد يتعامل معها . المبلغ بسيط لو  ان المبلغ كبير ماذا سوف يفعلون ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
نصيحه لكل من يريد ان يبتعد عن الشركات المحتاله  
وشكرا للجميع ...

----------


## FANAR

-   اعتقد الافضل هي شركات non dealing desk

----------


## ثابت

ماهو رأيكم في شركة  InstaForex

----------


## فوركس سعودي

*شركة انستا* *****

----------


## ahmad100

صعب الواحد بتابع هذا الموضوع . ما في قائمة وترتيب لافضل الشركات ؟

----------


## أبوعائشة

يا إخوان .. لما قرأت مشاركات الأحبة إزدادت الحيرة والريبة في أمر الشركات ! 
تارة تجد شخصاً يُثني ويمتدح ، وشخص آخر يلعن ويشتم نفس الشركة ! 
طيب بالنسبة لشركة iForex هل من معلومات موثوقة عنها ، علماً بأن حسابي لدى هذه الشركة. 
وماهو البديل الناجح؟

----------


## elresalh

انا ايضا اشتركت في iforex ولكني لم اجرب السحب وقد قال لي احدهم انها شركة اسرائلية ولكني عندما سالت اخر قال انها شركة عالمية ولها عدة فروع في اماكن في العالم ومنها تل ابيب وانها ليست اسرائلية انما هي سويسرية فارجو من من يتعاملون معها ان يخبرونا هل تم السحب ام لا

----------


## oops

> ماهو رأيكم في شركة  InstaForex

 أقرأ عنه هنــــــا

----------


## أبوعائشة

> انا ايضا اشتركت في iforex ولكني لم اجرب السحب وقد قال لي احدهم انها شركة اسرائلية ولكني عندما سالت اخر قال انها شركة عالمية ولها عدة فروع في اماكن في العالم ومنها تل ابيب وانها ليست اسرائلية انما هي سويسرية فارجو من من يتعاملون معها ان يخبرونا هل تم السحب ام لا

 
شركة تعيسةٌ جداً ولا تستحق والله أن يُثنى عليها بكلمة واحدة ! 
فقد قمت بتقديم طلب سحب منذ مايقرُب من 8 أيام ولا زالت الشركة تُماطل بشكل سخيف ، ناهيك عن ردود مديرتهم وموظفيها بطريقة إستفزازية وكأنك تشحد منهم ! 
أكاد أجزم أنها عصابة تأكل أموال الناس .. 
نسأل الله العافية

----------


## oops

> شركة تعيسةٌ جداً ولا تستحق والله أن يُثنى عليها بكلمة واحدة ! 
> فقد قمت بتقديم طلب سحب منذ مايقرُب من 8 أيام ولا زالت الشركة تُماطل بشكل سخيف ، ناهيك عن ردود مديرتهم وموظفيها بطريقة إستفزازية وكأنك تشحد منهم ! 
> أكاد أجزم أنها عصابة تأكل أموال الناس .. 
> نسأل الله العافية

 أضم صوتي لصوت الاخ الكريم.. فأنا كنت مسجل معهم.. وهي لا تعيد اليك امولك = جلست وراهم شهر كامل.. وبالنهايه صرت ادخل صفقات خاسره (عمدا) حتى انهي الفلوس.. واخرج من عندهم.. 
وللأمانه.. مديرتهم تتكلم معاك وكأنك حشره .. ولكن باقي الموظفين كانوا لطفاء ومتعاونين جدا = أقصد موظفي الدعم الفني وموظفي الارشاد الاكاديمي..

----------


## راكان سليمان

ياخواني الأعزاء ,,,
احرصو علي شركات الفوركس المرخصه من الجهات الرقابيه وتلك التي تحظي بسمعه كبيره
واتركو عنكم الشركات الخنفشاريه

----------


## msasb

أنا متداول في شركة ايفوريكس 
السحب عندهم عادي فقط تأخذ من 5 أيام إلى 10 أيام 
وعند السحب توقع نموذج وترسلهم عبر الفاكس أو تمسحها بالسكانر 
والذي يحدث من مماطلة ونحوه اعتقد بسبب السحب الكبير بالنسبة للرصيد 
في نظري أرى ان الارباح يتم سحبها الثلث أو بالكثير النصف أفضل 
لأن الباقي ستستخدمها للتداول ولتكبير حجم رأس مالك وبالتالي فتح عقود بشكل أكبر حتى يستفيد الطرفين : المتداول والوسيط 
تحياتي

----------


## Dr

أحذروا يا اخوان من شركة 4x place فهى شركة ليست لها اى مرجع تسجيل فى BVI وهم عبارة عن مافية لسرقة الأموال بالنصب والاحتيال فقد سرقوا من 3000 دولار
احذروا زعماء العصابة... احمد ابو واصل - احمد وتد - امير كريم

----------


## أبوعائشة

> أنا متداول في شركة ايفوريكس 
> السحب عندهم عادي فقط تأخذ من 5 أيام إلى 10 أيام 
> وعند السحب توقع نموذج وترسلهم عبر الفاكس أو تمسحها بالسكانر 
> والذي يحدث من مماطلة ونحوه اعتقد بسبب السحب الكبير بالنسبة للرصيد 
> في نظري أرى ان الارباح يتم سحبها الثلث أو بالكثير النصف أفضل 
> لأن الباقي ستستخدمها للتداول ولتكبير حجم رأس مالك وبالتالي فتح عقود بشكل أكبر حتى يستفيد الطرفين : المتداول والوسيط 
> تحياتي

   *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم ، مبارك عليك الشهر الفضيل 
أولاً ، لا يحق للشركة بأي شكل من الأشكال أن تمارس ضغطاً على العميل من ناحية سحب الأموال ! فهو حر فيما يسحب متى شاء ! 
الأمر الآخر .. أنا أيضاً متداول في هذه الشركة الخبيثة ، والتي لا يشك عاقل في أنها يهودية. 
الدعم الفني قبل أن تودع المبلغ في الحساب الحقيقي ، من أروع مايكون ! 
وبمجرد مايكون هناك أرباح وتقدم طلب سحب .. سترى الويل ! 
والله أني كنت أرسل أكثر من 5 إلى 7 إيميلات يومياً إلى مختلف الإيميلات للشركة وللشخص الذي يقوم بمتابعتي !! ويقول لم أستلم شيئاً !! وجلست أطالب بأرباحي مدة أكثر من أسبوعين .. أرباحي تجاوزت 10 آلاف دولار ، طلب سحب 7 آلاف واليوم فقط تم تحويل 800 دولار إلى حسابي .. فبالله عليك أي سرقة تعد هذه ؟ 
من كبيرتهم التي علمتهم السحر .. دينا منصور مروراً بموظف فتح الحسابات فاخر ، وصائب الذي يقبع خلف الدردرشة الحية للموقع إنتهاءاً بأيمن الذي يعمل في قسم التوصيات !! 
والله ما رأيت منهم إلا معاملة تعيسة جداً جداً جداً ، وأسلوب قذر لا يقبله عاقل. 
عموماً ، كل يروي ما حصل له.*

----------


## زيادالنفاتي

*ماهو رأيكم فى شركة  * igtfx

----------


## msasb

> بصراحة انا اتعامل مع شركة UIG في دبي وبصراحة شيء مذهل في التعامل والسحب ولايداع و منصة التداول وانواع الحسابات شيء فعلا جميل ورائع و انا زرت مكاتبهم وجلست وع الاخوان هناك شركة فعلا جيدة مع احترامي للشركات الاخرى لكن لم تحس انه الشغل قانوني و مزبوط والله ترتاح 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير

  
مشاركتك 2 وتوك مسجل 
هل انت موظف  :Asvc:

----------


## mohamad ali

سؤال للشبابما هي الشركات المرموقة التي تفتح حسابات لزبائن من سوريا  شو رايكم في ufx bank  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## seka

> هل هي مضمونة وتنصحوننا بالبدء مها 
> أشكركم على تعاونكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع

 اخي شاهد رأي اخر في هذه الشركة وتجربة اخري معها مع هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112391.html

----------


## mohamed _100

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mawalahm

السلام عليكم
انا جديد في المنتدى 
احد يعرف شئ عن  شركة HY MARKETS
يقولون مقرهم دبي 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو خليل

لو سمحتوا يا شباب هل احد تعامل مع شركة ( وسطاء المال العرب ) الموجودة بالكويت afb ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## l HamOksha l

*انا عن نفسي لدي تجربة مع Instaforex
يمكن التجربة مش مدة طويلة حوالي 8 اشهر للان لكن التعامل جيد جدا
ولي صديق يتاجر معهم منذ سنة ونصف ومحفظته حوالي 20 الف والتعامل معه جيد جدا 
وقام بسحب كامل حسابه مرتين ويعاود الايداع ( بيحب يطمن على فلوسه في ايده كل فترة  ) 
انا ذكرت تجربة لي ولصديقي اللي ارشدني اليها
ولكن عليك بالبحث بنفسك واستخير وتوكل على الله*

----------


## abuhbib

السلام عليكم 
استفسار عن شركات الفوركس بالكويت 
وشكرا

----------


## Teranoz

*دوتش بنك ملهاش حل وكويسه جدا ومميزاتها كثيره ولكن اقل إيداع لها 5000 والرافعه 1:100 وممنوع الهيدج بها ولكن غير ذلك فالإسبريد بتاعها يعتبر معدوم أو قليل جداااااا وتتعامل مع السعر مباشره وسرعه في تنفيذ الأوامر*

----------


## madrilan

forex.com

----------


## رائد السعدي

و ماذا عن الارباح سيدي فهل هي مضمونه ايضا , لانه يوجد شركات نص نصابه , اذا خسر المتداول بالنسبه الهم كويس , و اذا  ربح  بيرجعولو رأس المال باي حجه و ما اكثر حججهم  , كل الشكر

----------


## amin1986

انا فتحت مع فوركس كوم وايضا مع افكسول وافافوركس ولكن حاليا مع اجاكس المالية ومرتاح معهم حاليا بالتوفيق اخي في مشوارك ونصيحة ابحت على شركات الاي سي ان

----------


## بغدادي

جميع شركات الفوركس جيده جدا ولها ميزانيات ضخمه
لكن سوء سمعتها بسبب موظفيها العرب 
فهم قليلو الخبره وبعضهم للاسف قليلو الاحترام
وكثيرو الغباء

----------


## رائد السعدي

بخصوص شركات الفوركس في الكويت يوجد شركة نور , هي شركة محترمة و ضخمة  , اما بالنسبة لشركة HY MARKETS  فقد عملت معهم  من 4 سنوات و كان الوضع سيء بصراحة و بياخدو فائدة على بييت العقود (سواب) 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## أبو خليل

> بخصوص شركات الفوركس في الكويت يوجد شركة نور , هي شركة محترمة و ضخمة , اما بالنسبة لشركة HY MARKETS فقد عملت معهم من 4 سنوات و كان الوضع سيء بصراحة و بياخدو فائدة على بييت العقود (سواب) 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

   اخي رائد السعدي هل جربت شركة نور الكويتية وارجوووووووووووووو الاجابة على ما يلي للضروروة يا غاااااااااااالي :  1 / هل البرنامج انه جيد ولا يفصل اي ما في مشاكل عليه ؟؟  2 / ومن ناحية الايداع ؟؟  3 / والسحب خاصة وايضا ؟؟  4 / و هل السبريد قليل عندم وخاصة على اليورو والكيبل على الاقل ؟؟  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## baghdadybroker

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اخوتي الاعزاء مارايكم في شركة fxcm لحد الان هل هي جيدة وذات مصداقية؟؟؟  
هناك شركة اخرى مصرية اسمها arabforexonline وموقعها : www.arabforexonline.com 
ما رأي الاخوة المشتركين في هاتين الشركتين من ناحية السهولة في التعامل وسحب الاموال والمصداقية؟؟ 
بانتظار الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ايه رأيكم فى انتربانك

----------


## أحمد الرويني

الشركة دي محترمة جدا و بتدي بونص جميل أوي  https://my.roboforex.com/en/register/?a=nnt

----------


## Yousifaction

> ماهو رأيكم في شركة  InstaForex

 ده ردى لأخ كان بيستفسر عن الشركة يارب تستفيد منه 
------------------------------  
مع احترامى خلينى اقول
شركة انستافوركس هى افضل شركة فوركس فى العالم
وعندى بدل الاثبات الف اثبات بس ركز معايا والكلام لكل الاخوة اللى مشييييين ورا كلام ناس ليهم اهداف تانية.  اولا شركة انستافوركس  واخده جايزة الوسيط رقم واحد فى اسيا مرتين على التوالى والتوازى 2009\2010 من  world finance البريطانية بالرغم من انها بدأت شغلها على النت 2007 واتكتب عنها فى الصحف اشكال والوان يعنى على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر مجلة cnbc قالت عنها "بطل اسيا منافس قوى للشركات الاوربية" مش هتخسر حاجة لما تزور موقع الشركة عشان تتأكد وتشوف بقية الصحف العالمية بتقول ايه عن الشركة
وحصلت على جوائز اخرى فى معارض كتيير.  ثانيا الشركة بتقدم افضل مزايا للتداول وغير موجودة فى اى شركة تانية والكلام ده بتحدى بيه اى واحد يقول غير كده (عاملة تشكيلة مزايا صعب تلاقى التشيكلة دى فى شركة تانية وعن تجربة)
مزايا التداول مع الشركة: مش هنعيد ونزيد فى كلام فارغ ونقول دى عندها دعم فنى بيشتغل كام ساعة فى الثانية وبتقدم خدمة الحسابات الاسلامية ومش عارف ايه,,, طبعا كل الكلام ده فى كل الشركات,,,, احنا بس هنقول التشكيلة اللى مش هتلاقيها فى شركة تانية
رافعة حتى 1:1000
اسبريد ثابت وغير متحرك يعنى مش بيلعب طبعا الكل فاهم (يعنى تتاجر وقت اخبار وقت اجازات وقت مصايب ثابت ومفيش حركة ولا تغيير مش ذى شركات تانية بتموت فى اللعب)
تداول عملات واسهم وفيوتشرز وقمح ورز ابيض وبالشعرية وصفيح وبلاستيك وورق جرايد  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: يعنى من الاخر مفيش حاجة مش شغالة فيها
تسمح بالاسكالبينج وعامله له مسابقة كمان كل شهر وشغالة من زماااااااااااان 
تسمح بالهيدج وشوف كام شركة بتسمح بيه قبل ماتفتح حساب مع انستا
نقول 200 مكتب فرعى فى العالم
عاملة يجى 6000 مليون مسابقة  :Asvc:  كتيييير اوووى  90% منها للحسابات التجريبية والجوائز نصف مليون دولار ومحدش منكم برده سمع عنها اقولكم ذى ايه مسابقة قناص انستافوركس (للحسابات الديمو كل اسبوع) 5 مراكز من 500 الى 100 دولار مسابقة رالى الفوركس او سباق الفوركس (ديمو لمدة يوم واحد كل جمعة بس) 5 مراكز من 500 الى 100 مسابقة المتداول المحظوظ (ديمو هيا كمان كل اسبوعين) 8 مراكز من 1000 الى 50 دولار مسابقة اسكالبينج (ديمو كل شهر) 8 مراكز من 2000 الى 100 مسابقة مليون اوبشن (ديمو كل اسبوع) 5 مراكز من 500 الى 100 مسابقة سحب على هامر ودى خلصت من كام شهر ومشوفتش واحد عربى دخل السحب عليها مسابقة العربية اللوتس ايليس ودى كما خلصت 30 مايو يعنى من كام يوم وخدها واحد من ماليزيا ابن المحظوظة  :Yikes3:  زماااانه اتقلب بيها. وبرده لا حياة لمن تنادى بالنسبة للعرب مسابقة اللوتس ايفورا لسه المسابقة شغالة ويارب تكون من نصيب واحد عربى عشان اقابله وخليه يخدنى بيها فسحه. بجد عربية سبور داهية ربنا ينتقم منه اللى عمل تصميمها مسابقة ايداع الحظ (1000 دولار كل اسبوع) فائز واحد
ومسابقات تانية,,,,
المهم
ندخل بقا على البونص وهتزهق منه شوية عشان هوا مش بونص ولا اتنين واختار اللى يناسبك
بونص 30% على اى ايداع
بونص 30 دولار
بونص 200
بونص 1000 دولار
بونص 5000 
بتدى اكبر عمولة للشريك شفتها فى حياتى من نقطة ونص الى نقطتين على كل صفقة. قابلنى لو لاقيت اكبر من كده
نروح بقا على انظمة السحب والايداع
انا عايز واحد جدع يقولى على طريقة سحب او ايداع مش موجودة فى الشركة يعنى نقول بترحب بالبنوك العادية والالكترونية والتقلية والبطاقات والتحويلات من خلال المكاتب الفرعية يعنى حوالى نقول 20 طريقة سحب وايداع ونسيت اقولك كمان عن بطاقة انستا المصرفية لسحب الاموال من الحساب عن طريق اى مكنة سحب فى اى دولة وفى نفس اليوم 
انا حاسس انى نسيت حاجات يااخى
اه صحيحي نقول عن نظام ادارة الحسابات المضموووون ونحط تحت مضموووووون مليون خط والناس عارفه انا اقصد ايه
نظام ادارة الحسابات فى الشركة واسمه نظام البام يعنى تختار من حوالى مليون واحد بيديير حسابات فى الشركة (تجار مش موظفين) تختار اللى يعجيبك وسيب الباقى على الشركة حاول تدخل المونيتور بتاع النظام ده وتبص بس
صدقنى خد جولة فى الموقع ومش هتندم بس تكون فاضى وموركش حاجة عشان هتلاقى ميت حاجة فى الموقع
طبعا انا مش هتكلم فى الحاجات التافهة ذى هل فيها حسابات كومشن ولا كله اسبريد ؟ طبعا فيها
هل فيها تداول عالموبايل؟؟ طبعا 
هل فيها حسابات اسلامية ولا لا؟ طبعا 
هل مش عارف ايه؟ طبعا  
انا اكيد طبعا ناسى حاجات اول مافتكر هقول علطول
سلامى

----------


## جلال العراقي

موضوع يستحق الوقوف 
والمتابعة لمعرفة المزيد عن شركات الفوركس

----------


## khforex

شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال  B M F N
هي شركة عريقة ولها مميزات عديدة في التنفيد وتقديم أفضل الخدمات للمتداولين في سوق العملات الأجنبية 
الفوركس وغيرها من المنتجات الأخرى كالأسهم و تجارة الذهب و الفضة و السلع.    الشركة مسجلة في عدة هيئات رقابية : 	عضو في هيئة تنظيم الصناعة المالية FINRA) CRD# 23739)
	تحت إشراف هيئة خدمات الأسواق المالية الفيدرالية FFMS) #1220) 
تحت إشراف الهيئات التنظيمية بالاتحاد الأوروبي، وتحت إشراف اللجنة المالية (FSC)، برقم تسجيل RG-03-220 
ومسجلة في البنك الوطني البلغاري ، برقم تسجيل BGR00195 
	مرخصة وتحت إشراف لجنة الاستثمارات والأوراق المالية الأسترالية ، ترخيص رقم 379035  مميزات التداول مع شركة B M F N : 
	سبرد مميز جداً يتراوح بين 2 - 5 نقاط على الأزواج الرئيسية. 
التداول على أكثر من 24 زوج من العملات بالاضافة للتداول على الذهب والنفط والمعادن , كما تتيح الشركة امكانية 
التداول على مجموعة من الاسهم العالمية الشهيرة. 
	حسابات اسلامية خالية من فوائد التبييت.
	توافر رافعة مالية مميزة حتى 1:400
	امكانية استخدام خاصية الهيدج دون الحاجة لحجز هامش اضافى.
	امكانية المتاجرة بعقود متعددة الأحجام : عقد ستاندرد (كبير), عقد ميني (صغير) , عقد ميكرو ويمكن التحكم بها بسهوله.  
امكانية الإيداع بواسطة ستة طرق مختلفة :  
حوالة بنكية	
بطاقة الائتمان	
موني بوكرز 
أليرت باي
	ويب موني
	جلوبل دجتل باي

----------


## mohamedfarouk_22

> شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال  B M F N
> هي شركة عريقة ولها مميزات عديدة في التنفيد وتقديم أفضل الخدمات للمتداولين في سوق العملات الأجنبية 
> الفوركس وغيرها من المنتجات الأخرى كالأسهم و تجارة الذهب و الفضة و السلع.    الشركة مسجلة في عدة هيئات رقابية : 	عضو في هيئة تنظيم الصناعة المالية FINRA) CRD# 23739)
> 	تحت إشراف هيئة خدمات الأسواق المالية الفيدرالية FFMS) #1220) 
> تحت إشراف الهيئات التنظيمية بالاتحاد الأوروبي، وتحت إشراف اللجنة المالية (FSC)، برقم تسجيل RG-03-220 
> ومسجلة في البنك الوطني البلغاري ، برقم تسجيل BGR00195 
> 	مرخصة وتحت إشراف لجنة الاستثمارات والأوراق المالية الأسترالية ، ترخيص رقم 379035  مميزات التداول مع شركة B M F N : 
> 	سبرد مميز جداً يتراوح بين 2 - 5 نقاط على الأزواج الرئيسية. 
> التداول على أكثر من 24 زوج من العملات بالاضافة للتداول على الذهب والنفط والمعادن , كما تتيح الشركة امكانية 
> ...

 بوسطن ميرشانت من افضل الشركات التي
تقدم دعم فني و خدمه عملاء
كل يوم في توسع و هذا يدل علي المصدقيه 
كل يوم في اضافه جديده لخدماتها و ده بيخليني مرتاح
الشركه الوحيده اللي الويب سايت بتاعها يحتوي علي شهادات التسجيل في جميع الجهات المنتسبه لها
في السنوات السابقه القليله زاد اسم شركه بوسطن شهره و هذا يدل علي ان الشركه قادمه بقوه للمنافسه و اتخيل ان تكون هي الافضل في العالم قريبا

----------


## msasb

> شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال  B M F N
> هي شركة عريقة ولها مميزات عديدة في التنفيد وتقديم أفضل الخدمات للمتداولين في سوق العملات الأجنبية 
> الفوركس وغيرها من المنتجات الأخرى كالأسهم و تجارة الذهب و الفضة و السلع.    الشركة مسجلة في عدة هيئات رقابية : 	عضو في هيئة تنظيم الصناعة المالية FINRA) CRD# 23739)
> 	تحت إشراف هيئة خدمات الأسواق المالية الفيدرالية FFMS) #1220) 
> تحت إشراف الهيئات التنظيمية بالاتحاد الأوروبي، وتحت إشراف اللجنة المالية (FSC)، برقم تسجيل RG-03-220 
> ومسجلة في البنك الوطني البلغاري ، برقم تسجيل BGR00195 
> 	مرخصة وتحت إشراف لجنة الاستثمارات والأوراق المالية الأسترالية ، ترخيص رقم 379035  مميزات التداول مع شركة B M F N : 
> 	سبرد مميز جداً يتراوح بين 2 - 5 نقاط على الأزواج الرئيسية. 
> التداول على أكثر من 24 زوج من العملات بالاضافة للتداول على الذهب والنفط والمعادن , كما تتيح الشركة امكانية 
> ...

 موظف في الشركة

----------


## msasb

> بوسطن ميرشانت من افضل الشركات التي
> تقدم دعم فني و خدمه عملاء
> كل يوم في توسع و هذا يدل علي المصدقيه 
> كل يوم في اضافه جديده لخدماتها و ده بيخليني مرتاح
> الشركه الوحيده اللي الويب سايت بتاعها يحتوي علي شهادات التسجيل في جميع الجهات المنتسبه لها
> في السنوات السابقه القليله زاد اسم شركه بوسطن شهره و هذا يدل علي ان الشركه قادمه بقوه للمنافسه و اتخيل ان تكون هي الافضل في العالم قريبا

 موظف آخر يدعم المشاركة السابقة

----------


## msasb

احذرو من BMF فهي شركة نصابة

----------


## abu amro

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوتى و احبائي الرجاء من لدية معرفة بشركة GFT ياريت يخبرنا عن التعامل معهم
لان بصراحة الاسبيرد منخفض ومرخصين فى بريطانيا وعايز اتعامل معاهم

----------


## يقيني بالله يقيني

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
ليا تعليق انت بتقول كلام و موقع الشركة الرسمي بيقول كلام تاني نصدق مين و دا كلام الشركة 
يرجى العلم بأن الخدمات والمنتجات المشار إليها في www.************** تقدمها شركة Boston Merchant Financial Ltd. وهي لا تقدم في كندا أو الولايات المتحدة، ولا تقدم للمقيمين في كندا أو الولايات المتحدة و/أو مواطنيها، كما هو منصوص عليه بموجب القانون الساري. 
BMF ومنتجاتها وخدماتها المقدمة على الموقع www.************** ليست مسجلة ولا تخضع لإشراف أياً من الجهات التنظيمية الكندية أو الأسترالية، بما يشمل FINRA, SEC, NFA, CFTC, ASIC. إذا تلقيت أي معلومات تشير إلى أن BMF تخضع لإشراف في نطاق الولايات المتحدة أو كندا أو أستراليا يرجى الاتصال بـ [email protected]****.com للتوضيح. 
يا تري فيه تفسير للتناقض دا و ليه الشركة بتقول انها غير  تابعة لاي من الجهات التنظيمية المذكورة  
شكرا   

> شركه بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال  B M F N
> هي شركة عريقة ولها مميزات عديدة في التنفيد وتقديم أفضل الخدمات للمتداولين في سوق العملات الأجنبية 
> الفوركس وغيرها من المنتجات الأخرى كالأسهم و تجارة الذهب و الفضة و السلع.    الشركة مسجلة في عدة هيئات رقابية : 	عضو في هيئة تنظيم الصناعة المالية FINRA) CRD# 23739)
> 	تحت إشراف هيئة خدمات الأسواق المالية الفيدرالية FFMS) #1220) 
> تحت إشراف الهيئات التنظيمية بالاتحاد الأوروبي، وتحت إشراف اللجنة المالية (FSC)، برقم تسجيل RG-03-220 
> ومسجلة في البنك الوطني البلغاري ، برقم تسجيل BGR00195 
> 	مرخصة وتحت إشراف لجنة الاستثمارات والأوراق المالية الأسترالية ، ترخيص رقم 379035  مميزات التداول مع شركة B M F N : 
> 	سبرد مميز جداً يتراوح بين 2 - 5 نقاط على الأزواج الرئيسية. 
> التداول على أكثر من 24 زوج من العملات بالاضافة للتداول على الذهب والنفط والمعادن , كما تتيح الشركة امكانية 
> ...

----------


## KwTrader

*يا جماعه شرايكم بالسويسريه العالميه* SwissFs

----------


## mohamedfarouk_22

> احذرو من BMF فهي شركة نصابة

 الشركه نصابه ؟؟؟ 
طيب و انت ايه اللي وصلك انها نصابه؟ او ايه اللي اكدلك؟ انت اتعاملت معاها؟
وضحلي وجهه نظرك و بعدين يعني ايه موظف بالشركه مش فاهم قصدك 
بوص انا مش هدخل معاك في جدال لان انت اقل بكتير من انك تحكم علي بوسطن  
بوسطن دلوقتي التوسع بتاعها وصل لانها انتجت منصه تداول و هتبدأ تبيعها للشركات في العالم من فلوس النصب صح
و بعدين اتهام شركه بانها نصابه بيكون لسببين اما انك تكون عندك موقف معادي معاها او اما انك تكون خسرت فيها و علقت فشلك عليها
و شكرا و بأكدلك تاني مش هدخل معاك في نقاش عشان ببساطه انت بتتكلم علي بوسطن ميرشانت

----------


## mohamedfarouk_22

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> ليا تعليق انت بتقول كلام و موقع الشركة الرسمي بيقول كلام تاني نصدق مين و دا كلام الشركة 
> يرجى العلم بأن الخدمات والمنتجات المشار إليها في www.************** تقدمها شركة Boston Merchant Financial Ltd. وهي لا تقدم في كندا أو الولايات المتحدة، ولا تقدم للمقيمين في كندا أو الولايات المتحدة و/أو مواطنيها، كما هو منصوص عليه بموجب القانون الساري. 
> BMF ومنتجاتها وخدماتها المقدمة على الموقع www.************** ليست مسجلة ولا تخضع لإشراف أياً من الجهات التنظيمية الكندية أو الأسترالية، بما يشمل FINRA, SEC, NFA, CFTC, ASIC. إذا تلقيت أي معلومات تشير إلى أن BMF تخضع لإشراف في نطاق الولايات المتحدة أو كندا أو أستراليا يرجى الاتصال بـ [email protected]****.com للتوضيح. 
> يا تري فيه تفسير للتناقض دا و ليه الشركة بتقول انها غير  تابعة لاي من الجهات التنظيمية المذكورة  
> شكرا

 اولا بشكرك علي طلب التوضيح لان ده يدل علي اخلاقك العليا
بالنسبه للي مكتوب في الويب سايت رد الشركه عليه ان : الشركه ديه مسجله في اكتر من مكان في العالم و هي الشركه الوحيده في العالم اللي حطه صور التراخيص ديه علي الويب سايت - بالنسبه بوسطن عندها ترخيص من الان اف ايه و فينرا و لكن ببساطه هما لغو الرافعه الماليه و الهيدج بعد الازمه العالميه و طبعا العميل العربي اهم شئ بالنسبه له الرافعه و الهيدج فكان لازم الشركه تدور  علي تراخيص تانيه بتوفر الخدمتين دول و اخدو فعلا ترخيص من روسيا و ترخيص من استراليا و تراخيص تانيه موجوده علي السايت و بوسطن احتفظت بردو بترخيص الان اف ايه و لكنبتستخدمه  فقط في التداول داخل مريكا في سوق الاسهم الامريكي يعني اصبح اللي حابب بتداول علي الاسهم الامريكيه مع وسطن ميرشانت يدخل تحت مظله الان اف ايه اما اللي حابب يدخل فوركس مع الخدمات زي الرافعه الماليه يدخل تحت التراخيص التانيه زي ترخيص روسيا و احنا كاتبين ده علي السايت بنأكد ان تداول الفوركس ليس تحت مظله الان اف ايه
و عقليا لوبوسطن هتنكر  ده مش هتكتب في السايت و لا انا غلطان اتمني تكون وجهه النظر وصلت
و للاسف الناس فاهمه غلط و علي فكره كل شركات العالم الكبري نفس الموضوع مش وسطن بس .. و لكن الشفافيه مش موجوده و لكن بوسطن اعلنت ده بمنتهي الشفافيه 
و الشركات الاخري اللي بتدعي انها كبيره و التراخيص بتاعتها من مالطا و قبرص .. اعتقد ان ترخيص من روسيا و استراليا افضل بكتير من مالطا و قبرص لان اقتصاد روسيا و استراليا لا يقارن بأقتصال مالطا و قبرص 
نصيحه اخيره جرب حساب تجريبي بمنصه يوني تريدر و ديه منصه جديده انتاج شركه بوسطن و موجوده الان في بوسطن فقط  
و شكرا علي سعه صدرك و اسف علي الاطاله

----------


## يقيني بالله يقيني

> اولا بشكرك علي طلب التوضيح لان ده يدل علي اخلاقك العليا
> بالنسبه للي مكتوب في الويب سايت رد الشركه عليه ان : الشركه ديه مسجله في اكتر من مكان في العالم و هي الشركه الوحيده في العالم اللي حطه صور التراخيص ديه علي الويب سايت - بالنسبه بوسطن عندها ترخيص من الان اف ايه و فينرا و لكن ببساطه هما لغو الرافعه الماليه و الهيدج بعد الازمه العالميه و طبعا العميل العربي اهم شئ بالنسبه له الرافعه و الهيدج فكان لازم الشركه تدور  علي تراخيص تانيه بتوفر الخدمتين دول و اخدو فعلا ترخيص من روسيا و ترخيص من استراليا و تراخيص تانيه موجوده علي السايت و بوسطن احتفظت بردو بترخيص الان اف ايه و لكنبتستخدمه  فقط في التداول داخل مريكا في سوق الاسهم الامريكي يعني اصبح اللي حابب بتداول علي الاسهم الامريكيه مع وسطن ميرشانت يدخل تحت مظله الان اف ايه اما اللي حابب يدخل فوركس مع الخدمات زي الرافعه الماليه يدخل تحت التراخيص التانيه زي ترخيص روسيا و احنا كاتبين ده علي السايت بنأكد ان تداول الفوركس ليس تحت مظله الان اف ايه
> و عقليا لوبوسطن هتنكر  ده مش هتكتب في السايت و لا انا غلطان اتمني تكون وجهه النظر وصلت
> و للاسف الناس فاهمه غلط و علي فكره كل شركات العالم الكبري نفس الموضوع مش وسطن بس .. و لكن الشفافيه مش موجوده و لكن بوسطن اعلنت ده بمنتهي الشفافيه 
> و الشركات الاخري اللي بتدعي انها كبيره و التراخيص بتاعتها من مالطا و قبرص .. اعتقد ان ترخيص من روسيا و استراليا افضل بكتير من مالطا و قبرص لان اقتصاد روسيا و استراليا لا يقارن بأقتصال مالطا و قبرص 
> نصيحه اخيره جرب حساب تجريبي بمنصه يوني تريدر و ديه منصه جديده انتاج شركه بوسطن و موجوده الان في بوسطن فقط  
> و شكرا علي سعه صدرك و اسف علي الاطاله

 متشكر لردك و تقديري الكامل لشخصك 
بس للاسف كلام الشركة واضح انت بتقول فرع روسيا و استراليا و كلام الشركة واضح جدا انها ليست مسجلة او تخضع لاشراف اي من الجهات التنظيمية في كندا او استراليا و كل ما يشمل sec, finra, asic ,cftc, nfa و هنا حاجة اعتقد انها مهمة الشركة تندرج تحت منظمة finra باسم bostosn merchant financial inc و الركة اللي بتقدم خدمات الفوركس و عقود الفارق هي boston merchant financial ltd و بعيد عن انهم جروب بس لكل شركة اسم منفصل و زمة مالية منفصلة مينفعش نقول دا جروب يبقي التراخيص منفصلة كمان ارجو التوضيح و بالنسبة لترخيص البنك المركزي البلغاري مش ضمان للعميل انه يرجع له حقه لو حصل خلاف مع الشركة لمشكلة الشركة السبب فيها و لم نسمع عنه او عن مصداقيته او حتي عن اختصاصه في فض النزاع  
اخي الكريم نحن هنا لكي نتبين و نستطيع الوصول لاحسن الشركات لان جميع الشركات في النهاية تعمل ضد مصلحة العميل لان معظمهم ماركت ميكر و تعمل لصالحها الخاص و ان الشركة كبيرة و ليها فروع دي مش مشكلة فرع مصر مثلا وجوده زي عدم وجوده كثير من الشركات بدون ذكر اسميها ليس لها وجود في مصر مثلا و ليها كم عملاء من مصر كبير جدا و ان الشركة بتعمل منصة تداول دا بردوا أمر عادي ليس بصعب علي كتير من الشركات نحن نبحث عن الوضوح و عدم تضارب الاقوال 
وفقنا الله و أياكم

----------


## يقيني بالله يقيني

> *يا جماعه شرايكم بالسويسريه العالميه* SwissFs

 الأخ العزيز 
مكتوب علي الويب سايت انهم تابعيين لبوسطن ميرشانت فاينانشال , فرع لهم في الكويت باسم جديد عشان يعلموا اسم جديد في السوق , تقدر تروح تزورهم بما انك في الكويت و تسألهم لاني قرات في بعض المواقع انهم اي بي , اعتقد انهم عملوا الشركة دي بالسم دا بدون ترخيص في الكويت عشان يقدروا ياخدوا عملاء من امريكا و سوريا و خلافه و الله اعلي و اعلم  
بالتوفيق

----------


## بوخليفه

> شركة اف اكس اوبن دول مش لاقى كلمة اقولها الصراحة .......... عصابة  سؤال:حد فيكم خد فلوس من الشركة دى؟ - FXOpen forex forum - forex review - trading methods FXOPEN SCAM SCUM Fxopen Is a SCAM, Be Aware! 
> وليا اصحاب كتييييييييييير اتنصب عليهم

 نفس السؤال

----------


## RainRose

السلام عليكم جميعاً
أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة إفادتنا عن مدى مصداقية وفاائدة هذه الشركة

----------


## msasb

> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة إفادتنا عن مدى مصداقية وفاائدة هذه الشركة

 الشركة عليها حذر من موقع فوريكس بيس آرمي 
ايضا اعتقد الشركة نصابة لأنهم راسلوني بالايميل وأفادوني انناي فتحت حساب ويرغبو إكمال التسجيل والايداع مع اني ما فتحت الحساب عندهم وهذا يدل على السرقة 
لذلك اهرب منهم

----------


## فادك غزه

افضل شركة يجب ان تكون كالاتي  بالنسبة لي كمسلم 
اولا : حسابات اسلامية منذو النشئة 
مش شغل تخويث  حسابات ربوية   وبيقلولك يوجد حسابات اسلامية 
ثانيا 
ان تكون ملكية الشركة معروفه  ومحدده 
مش تكون تابعة لمجموعات يهودية باميركا او اي بلد اخرى 
ثالثا 
فروق السيبرد واضحه محدده وثابته حتى وقت الاخبار 
مش يقلق السيبرد توسع 
رابعا 
ان لا يتم اغلاق العقود على الوقف المحدد او الهدف المحدد 
مش مثل ما بتعمل سيئة الصيت شركة  ولا بلاش 
رابعا 
ان تكون مرخصة  بهيئة رقابية قويه 
تضمن الفصل بين اموال العملاء واموال الشركه   
خامسا 
سرعة تنفيذ  الاوامر 
سادسا 
ان يكون  لها ديلنك ديسك !!!!
مش تقولك النظام هو اللي بياخذ الاوامر وتحملو مسئولية العابها 
سابعا
ان يتم تحويل الاموال الارباح  ان كانت سواء كبيره او صغيره بنفس الفتره بكلتا الحالتين 
اعجبتني كلتا  ولا شو رايكم ؟
ثامنا : ان لايكون فيها نظام المارجن ويكون المارجن كووووووووول حبيب  المتداولين مع تصفير الحساب
يوجد شركة fadek .iif fox بهذه المواصفات اسمها العربي فادك اف فوكس 
وانا صاحبها  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

> الشركه نصابه ؟؟؟ 
> طيب و انت ايه اللي وصلك انها نصابه؟ او ايه اللي اكدلك؟ انت اتعاملت معاها؟
> وضحلي وجهه نظرك و بعدين يعني ايه موظف بالشركه مش فاهم قصدك 
> بوص انا مش هدخل معاك في جدال لان انت اقل بكتير من انك تحكم علي بوسطن  
> بوسطن دلوقتي التوسع بتاعها وصل لانها انتجت منصه تداول و هتبدأ تبيعها للشركات في العالم من فلوس النصب صح
> و بعدين اتهام شركه بانها نصابه بيكون لسببين اما انك تكون عندك موقف معادي معاها او اما انك تكون خسرت فيها و علقت فشلك عليها
> و شكرا و بأكدلك تاني مش هدخل معاك في نقاش عشان ببساطه انت بتتكلم علي بوسطن ميرشانت

  
نعم الشركة نصابة انا وكيل للشركة بوسطن ميرشنت و
أقول امام العالم اجمع انها شركة غير مظبوطة    
اذا كنت انا وكيل معهم وكانوا يمارسوا معى الاعيب قذرة اثناء التداول  تأكل عشرات النقاط   
فكيف كانوا يفعلوا مع العملاء العاديين  
ربنا ينتقم منهم

----------


## dream_198010

*استفسار عن شركة ون فايننشال* ما أبرز عيوب ومزايا الشركة 
أفيدونا مشكورين

----------


## الطير1974

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
الاخوه الكرام لمن لديهم الخبره في شركات الفوركس
هل هذه الشركه لديها مصداقيه  www.afxcapital.com
ارجو منكم مساعدتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## dream_198010

مرحبا يا جماعة ييعطيكم العافية 
استفسار عن شركة ون فايننشال
ما أبرز عيوب ومزايا الشركة http://www.onecfd.com/ 
أفيدونا مشكورين

----------


## lelo

أرى افضل شىء على الإطلاق FXSol

----------


## Qasem99

مرحبا كيف الحال رمضان كريم
انا قاسم من فلسطين بدي اسجل في شركة فكسول لما سالتهم حكولي انو اهل فلسطين ممنوع يسجلو في الشركة بدي حدا يساعدني و يتاكدلي من الموضوع و اذا ممنوع في هاي الشركة يا ريت يعطيني شركة مضمونة تقبل الحوالات البنكية و مسموح لاهل فلسطين يسجلو فيها و يكون ادنى حد للايداع 250 دولار لانو ما معي غيرهم
و تقبلو فائق الاحترام

----------


## saeed2012

Tweet السلام علیکم و رحمت الله و برکاته 
رمضان کریم علیکم و علینا جمیعا 
انا بدی معلومات حول موقع شرکه www.cfd-market.com انا اتصلت معهم لایداع اموال و استثمار لدیهم یعنی بدی هم یدیروا لی راس المال الحقیقه عرضو علیه ارباح شبه خیالیه مما خلانی اشک فی الموضوع شویه و بعدین بدی اعرف هل عندهم علاقه مع اسرائیل و الیهود ارجو من الاخوه و الخوات ان یزودونی بمعلومات و هل یوجد محرکات بحث او مواقع یمکن نحقق فیها عن تراخیص الشرکات و اماکنها و انتمائها ؟.
شکرا جزیلا

----------


## amin1986

ممكن تجرب شركة اجاكس المالية الكندية فيها مزايا مليحة ناهيك على انها تقدم معلومات سيولة  www.ajaxfinancial.com 
الله يوفق اخي رمضان مبارك للجميع

----------


## dream_198010

> مرحبا كيف الحال رمضان كريم
> انا قاسم من فلسطين بدي اسجل في شركة فكسول لما سالتهم حكولي انو اهل فلسطين ممنوع يسجلو في الشركة بدي حدا يساعدني و يتاكدلي من الموضوع و اذا ممنوع في هاي الشركة يا ريت يعطيني شركة مضمونة تقبل الحوالات البنكية و مسموح لاهل فلسطين يسجلو فيها و يكون ادنى حد للايداع 250 دولار لانو ما معي غيرهم
> و تقبلو فائق الاحترام

 مسموح للفلسطينيين في اف اكس سول فرع استراليا

----------


## nader242424

_ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ممن له تجربة واسعة مع شركة fxdd
ان يفيدنا بمعلومات عنها من جميع النواحي وهل هناك فرق بين فرعهم بامريكا وفرعهم بمالطا
ولكم الاجر والثواب_

----------


## توكلت على الله

السلام عليكم  www.xforex.com www.4xp.com 
ارجو الافاده من الاخوان  
انا  فاتح حسابين في هالشركتين من اشهر . بس الصراحه ما سحبت  فلوس منهم 
بعرف مصداقية هالشركتين . حرام يروح التعب هباءا منثورا 
ولكم  جزيل الشكر

----------


## phpx

onecfd.com

----------

